# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Fituesit e llotarisë amerikane për vitin 2008

## tani_26

Nga faqja e ambasadea amerikane Tirane.........




*LLOTARIA AMERIKANE*

*Instruksionet e Llotarisë Amerikane 2008*

Seksioni 203(c) i Aktit të Emigracionit të vitit 1990 vë në dispozicion për çdo vit një maksimum prej 50.000 vizash emigrimi për qëndrim të përhershëm në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, që mund të përzgjidhen në mënyrë të rastësishme prej sistemit kompjuterik të programit të llotarisë (DV-2008).
Departamenti i Shtetit ka vendosur në zbatim sistemin e regjistrimeve të llotarisë elektronikisht duke filluar që nga llotaria e vitit 2005 në mënyrë që të bëjë procesin më efikas dhe më të sigurtë. Departamenti përdor teknologji speciale për të identifikuar ata që kryejnë mashtrim për qëllime emigrimi ilegal apo për ata që regjistrohen disa herë.

Ju lutemi kini kujdes:
 Ka patur shumbuj që faqe Interneti të ndryshme, duke mashtruar, janë paraqitur si faqe zyrtare të Qeverisë së Sh.B.A.. Disa nga keto faqe kanë përfituar para duke "plotësuar" formularin e aplikimit të llotarisë. Nuk ka asnjë pagesë për të plotësuar Formularin Elektronik të Llotarisë Amerikane.
PERIUDHA E REGJISTRIMIT TË LLOTARISË DV-2008 Aplikimet për Llotarinë Amerikane DV-2008 duhet të parashtrohen elektronikisht duke filluar të Mërkurën në orën 12:00 të datës 4 Tetor 2006 dhe mbaron të Dielën në orën 12:00 të datës 3 Dhjetor 2006. Gjatë kësaj periudhe aplikantët mund të plotësojnë formularin elektronikisht në faqen e Internetit http://www.dvlottery.state.gov. Aplikimet me email, postë apo faks NUK DO TË PRANOHEN. Aplikantët janë të lutur që mos të presin deri javën e fundit për të aplikuar. Pritet që shumë persona nga e gjithë bota të aplikojnë, gjë që mund të vonojë aplikimin në Internet. Asnjë aplikim nuk do të pranohet mbas orës 12:00 të datës 3 Dhjetor 2006.

*KËRKESAT E PRANIMIT TË APLIKIMIT*

·	Ju duhet të jetë i lindur në një nga Vendet e Listuara më poshtë.

I lindur në një nga Vendet kualifikuese: Në shumicën e rasteve kjo kupton Vendin (shtetin) në të cilin aplikanti ka lindur. Gjithësesi, ka edhe dy mënyra të tjera, me të cilat një person mund të kualifikohet. E para, në qoftë se një person ka lindur në një Vend ku Vendasit e këtij Vendi janë të pazgjedhshëm për të aplikuar por bashkëshorti(ja) e tij/i saj ka lindur në një Vend ku Vendasit janë të zgjedhshëm për të aplikuar, ky person mund të pretendojë Vendin e lindjes së bashkëshortit(es) dhe në këtë mënyrë të dyve do ti lëshohet viza që ata të hyjnë në Sh.B.A. njëkohësisht. E dyta, në qoftë se një person ka lindur në një Vend ku Vendasit e këtij Vendi janë të pazgjedhshëm, por as njëri as tjetri nga prindërit e tij/saj kanë lindur ose banuar atje në kohën kur personi ka lindur, një person i tillë mund të pretendojë Vendlindjen në një nga Vendlindjet e prinderve të tij/saj, në qoftë se ky Vend është i kualifikueshëm për programin e DV-2008.

·	Ju duhet të keni OSE edukim të mesëm OSE punë të kualifikueshme sipas kërkesave të programit të DV-2008.

Edukim i mesëm ose punë e kualifikueshme: Ju duhet të keni OSE një diplomë të shkollës së mesme (pra të vërtetojë me bindje që ka mbaruar 12-vjet shkollë të plotë); OSE të keni 2-vjet eksperiencë pune brënda 5-viteve të shkuara në një punësim që kërkon të paktën 2-vjet trajnim ose eksperiencë për të ushtruar. Për të përcaktuar eksperiencën e kualifikueshme të punës do të përdoret Baza e të Dhënave të Departamentit Amerikan të Punës O*Net OnLine.
Në qoftë se ju nuk mund të keni këto kërkesa, ju NUK duhet të aplikoni në Programin e Llotarisë DV-2008.


*PROCEDURAT E APLIKIMIT TË DV-2008*

·	Formularët e Aplikimit për DV-2008 do të pranohen të plotësuara vetëm nëpërmjet Internetit Elektronikisht në faqen http://www.dvlottery.state.gov gjatë periudhës së regjistrimit duke filluar nga ora 12:00 e drekës në datën 4 Tetor 2006 dhe duke mbaruar në orën 12:00 të drekës në datën 3 Dhjetor 2006.
·	Lejohet vetëm NJË aplikim për çdo aplikant. Në qoftë se dallohen dy ose më shumë aplikime për ju, do të s'kualifikoheni automatikisht.
·	Mbas regjistrimit të suksesshëm të aplikimit, ju do të lexoni në ekran, emrin, mbiemrin, datëlindjen, vendbanimin dhe datën e regjistrimit të aplikimit të cilën mund ta stamponi (print) dhe ta keni për rekordet tuaja.
·	Aplikimet me letër (me anë të postës, me shkrim dore, email, faks, etj.) nuk do të pranohen.
·	Regjistrimi juaj do të s'kualifikohet në qoftë se fotografitë e kërkuara nuk regjistrohen. Fotografi të kohëve të fundit duhen regjistruar elektronikisht për secilin nga pjestarët e familjes tuaj:
• fotografia juaj
• e bashkësjortit(es) tuaj
• e çdo fëmije të pamartuar nën moshën 21 vjeç, duke përfshirë të gjithë fëmijët e natyrshëm gjithashtu edhe fëmijët e adoptuar-ligjërisht apo fëmijët e bashkëshortit(es), edhe në qoftë se një fëmijë është shkëputur nga banimi me ju ose nuk dëshiron të emigrojë me ju.

Nuk është e nevojshme të regjistroni një fotografi për fëmijët tuaj me shtetësi amerikane ose me rezidencë të përhershme ligjore.

Fotografi në grup nuk do të pranohen; duhet të keni vetëm një fotografi vetiake për çdo pjestar të familjes. Në qoftë se nuk i plotësoni kërkesat e fotografisë aplikimi juaj do të s'kualifikohet.
·	Një fotografi dixhitale e juaja, e bashkëshortit(es) tuaj dhe secilit fëmijë duhet regjistruar në Internet së bashku me Formularin Elektronik të DV-2008. Fotografia mund të prodhohet nga një aparat fotografik dixhital, ose duke e skanuar fotografinë me një skaner dixhital.
·	Regjistrimet janë subjekt i s'kualifikimit dhe refuzimit të visave për rastet kur fotografitë nuk janë të kohës së tashme ose janë manipuluar ose nuk përmbajnë specifikimet e shpjeguara më poshtë.


*UDHËZIMET PËR TË REGJISTRUAR NJË FOTOGRAFI DIXHITALE:*

Fotografia duhet të jetë një imazh dixhital ose e skanuar dhe duhet të ketë këto specifikime, ndryshe aplikimi nuk do të pranohet:
Specifikimet e Përbëra të Fotografisë:
·	Pozicioni i Kokës: 
·	Personi që fotografohet duhet të jetë me fytyrë drejt aparatit; 
·	Koka e personit NUK duhet të jetë e vendosur lart, poshtë ose anash; 
·	Koka e personit duhet të mbulojë rreth 50% të sipërfaqjes së fotografisë.
·	Sfondi: 
·	Personi që fotografohet duhet të jetë përpara një sfondi të bardhë të shndritshëm; 
·	Fotografi me sfond të errët ose me ngjyra të ndryshme nuk do të pranohen.
·	Epiqendra (fokusi): 
·	Fotografia duhet të jetë në qendër.
·	Sendet Dekorative: 
·	Fotografitë, të cilat, personi që fotografohet mban syze dielli, apo sende që zvogëlojnë siperfajen e fytyrës, NUK do të pranohen.
·	Mbulimet e Kokës dhe Kapelet: 
·	Fotografi ku aplikanti ka vendosur shami apo kapele, pranohen vetëm përshkak të besimit fetar, edhe në qoftë se ndodh një gjë e tillë, fytyra nuk duhet mbuluar; 
·	Fotografitë ku aplikanti ka mbuluar fytyrën, jo për shkak të besimit fetar, nuk do të pranohen; 
·	Fotografitë ku aplikanti ka vendosur kapele për shkak të detyrës (ushtarak, infermier, etj.) nuk do të pranohen. 
·	Përbërja e Fotografisë: 
·	Fotografitë me ngjyra me thellësi "24-bit" janë të preferuara. Fotografitë mund të shkarkohen nga një aparat fotografik dixhital në kompjuter os ato mund të skanohen në kompjuter. Në qoftë se ju përdorni një skaner përbërja e fotografisë duhet të jetë "TrueColor" ose "24-bit". Fotografitë me ngjyra ose bardh-e-zi duhet të skanohen me këtë përbërje për kërkesat e DV-2008. 
Specifikimet Teknike të Fotografisë:
·	Në qoftë se aplikanti bën një fotografi të re me anë të një aparati dixhital: 
Lloji i Formatit të Fotografisë	Fotografia duhet të jetë e formatit JPEG
Madhësia e Fotografisë	Maksimumi i madhësisë së Fotografisë duhet të jetë jo më shumë se 62,500 bytes
Rezolucioni i Fotografisë	320 pika (pixels) e Lartë me 240 pika (pixels) e Gjerë
Thellësia e Ngjyrave të Fotografisë	Ngjyra 24-bit ose Bardh-e-Zi 24-bit thellësia e ngjyrave(Shënim: Fotografi Monokrome ose nën 2-bit, 8-bit ngjyra, 8-bit stil gri nuk do të pranohen)
·	 
·	Në qoftë se aplikanti skanon një fotografi me skaner dixhital: Përpara se fotografia të skanohet ajo duhet të ketë keto specifikime të stampimit (printimit):
Përmasat e Stampimit (printimit)	50mm x 50mm katrore
Ngjyrat e Stampimit (printimit)	Fotografia mund të jetë me ngjyra (e preferuar) ose 24-bit stil gri
·	Mbas stampimit (printimit), fotografia duhet të ketë këto specifikime të skanimit:
Rezolucioni i Skanimit	Të skanohet me rezolucion 150 dots per inch (dpi)
Lloji i Formatit të Fotografisë	Fotografia duhet të jetë e formatit JPEG
Madhësia e Fotografisë	Maksimumi i madhësisë së Fotografisë duhet të jetë jo më shumë se 62,500 bytes
Rezolucioni i Fotografisë	300 me 300 pika (pixels)
Thellësia e Ngjyrave të Fotografisë	Ngjyra 24-bit ose Bardh-e-Zi 24-bit thellësia e ngjyrave(Shënim: Fotografi Monokrome ose nën 2-bit, 8-bit ngjyra, 8-bit stil gri nuk do të pranohen)



*REGJISTRIMI I APLIKIMIT*

Formularët e Aplikimit për DV-2008 do të pranohen të plotësuara vetëm nëpërmjet Internetit Elektronikisht në faqen http://www.dvlottery.state.gov. Në qoftë se nuk plotësoni Formularin plotësisht, ose me gabime, aplikanti do të skualifikohet. Formulari i regjistrimit do t'ju kërkojë që të përfshini informacionin e mëposhtëm:
1.	EMRI I PLOTE - Mbiemri, Emri, Emri i Mesit; 
2.	DATA E LINDJES - Data, Muaji, Viti; 
3.	GJINIA - Mashkull ose Femer; 
4.	QYTETI I LINJDES; 
5.	SHTETI I LINJDES; 
6.	SHTETI I PRANUESHËM OSE I KULIFIKUESHËM PËR PROGRAMIN E LLOTARISË DV-2008 - Vendi juaj i pranueshëm normalisht do të jetë i njëjtë me atë të lindjes. Kjo nuk ka lidhje me shtetin ku ju banoni;
7.	FOTOGRAFIA E APLIKANTIT - Sigurohuni që të përfshni fotografinë tuaj, të bashkëshortit(es) dhe secilit prej fëmijëve; 
8.	ADRESA E POSTËS - (Në kujdes të..., Rruga, Lagjia, Numri i Pallatit ose Shtëpisë) ose (Fshati)(Komuna), (Qyteti), (Shteti); 
9.	NUMRI I TELEFONIT - Jo e Detyrueshme; 
10.	ADRESA E POSTËS ELEKTRONIKE (EMAIL) - Jo e Detyrueshme; 
11.	CILI ËSHTË NIVELI MË I LARTË I EDUKIMIT QË JU POSESONI, QË NGA KJO DITË? - Ju duhet të tregoni NJË nga nivelet e edukimit ju përket;
12.	GJENDJA CIVILE - I pa-martuar, I martuar, I ndarë, I/E ve, Ligjërisht i/e ndarë;
13.	NUMRI I FËMIJËVE QË JANË TË PAMARTUAR NËN MOSHËN 21 VJEÇ - Regjistrimet duhet të përfshijnë emrin, datën dhe vendin e lindjes të bashkëshortit(es) tuaj dhe të gjithë fëmijëve-natyral, si dhe të gjithë fëmijëve ligjërisht të adoptuar ose të bashkëshortit(es), që janë të pamartuar dhe nën moshën 21 vjeç (përveç fëmijëve që kanë shtetësi amerikane, ose që kanë rezidencë ligjore të përhershme), edhe në qoftë se ju nuk jeni më i martuar ligjërisht me prindërin e fëmijës, edhe në qoftë se bashkëshortja apo fëmija nuk banojnë me ju apo nuk do të emigrojnë me ju duhen përfshirë. Vine re se fëmijët e martuar dhe fëmijët mbi moshën 21 vjeç nuk mund të përfshihen sepse nuk kualifikohen për programin e llotarisë amerikane DV-2008. Në qoftë se nuk i përfshini të gjithë fëmijët, që janë të pranueshëm, do të rezultojë në s'kualifikimin e aplikantit principal dhe refuzimin e vizës për të gjithë pjestarët e familjes që aplikojnë në kohën e intervistës për vizë; 
14.	INFORMACIONI MBI BASHKËSHORTIN(EN) - Emri, Data e Linjdes, Gjinia, Qyteti i Linjdes, Vendi/Shteti i Lindjes, Fotografia; Në qoftë se nuk përfshini bashkëshortin(en), do të rezultojë në s'kualifikimin e aplikantit principal dhe refuzimin e vizës për të gjithë pjestarët e familjes që aplikojnë në kohën e intervistës për vizë;
15.	INFORMACIONI MBI FËMIJËT - Emri, Data e Lindjes, Gjinia, Qyteti i Lindjes, Vendi/Shteti i Lindjes, Fotografia. 


*PËRZGJEDHJA E APLIKANTËVE* 

Aplikantët do të përzgjidhen rastësisht nga kompjuteri midis të gjithë aplikimeve të kualifikuara. Aplikimet e përzgjedhura do të njoftohen me postë midis periudhës së muajit Maj dhe Korrik të vitit 2006 dhe do të pajisen me udhëzime të mëtejshme, përfshirë informacione për pagesat mbi emigracionin në SH.B.A. Personat që nuk do të përzgjidhen, nuk do të marrin asnjë lloj njoftimi. Ambasadat dhe Konsullatat Amerikane nuk do të jenë në gjëndje të sigurojnë një listë të aplikantëve fitues. Bashkshortët dhe fëmijët e pamartuar nën moshën 21 vjeç të aplikantëve fitues mund të aplikojnë për viza për të shoqëruar ose për t'u bashkuar me aplikantin primar. Vizat e llotarisë DV-2007 do të lëshohen gjatë periudhës 1 Tetor 2006 deri më 30 Shtator 2007. 
Për të marrë një vizë, aplikantët e përzgjedhur duhet të plotësojnë të gjithë kërkesat për t'u pranuar sipas ligjit të SH.B.A. Përpunimi i aplikimeve dhe lëshimi i vizave tek aplikantët fitues dhe pjestarëve të pranueshëm të familjes së tyre, duhet të ndodhi gjatë mesnatës së 30 Shtatorit të 2007. Mbas kësaj date, nën asnjë rrethanë, nuk mund të lëshohet asnjë vizë e llotarisë DV-2007, gjithashtu asnjë pjestar i familjes nuk mund të marrë vizat e llotarisë DV-2007, për t'u bashkuar me aplikantin primar në SH.B.A mbas kësaj date.

*Njoftim i rëndësishëm:*
Për të hyrë në programin vjetor DV-2007, nuk ka pagesë. Qeveria e SH.B.A. nuk ka punësuar këshillues të jashtëm apo shërbime private për të drejtuar programin e llotarisë DV-2007. Cilido ndërmjetës apo të tjerë që ofrojnë ndihmë për të përgatitur studimin e dosjes së llotarisë DV-2007 për aplikantët, e bëjnë këtë pa autoritetin apo miratimin e qeverisë së SH.B.A. Përdorimi i kujtdo ndërmjetësi të jashtëm apo ndihme për të përgatitur një aplikim të llotarisë DV-2007 është krejtësisht zgjedhje e aplikantit. 
Aplikanti mund të aplikojë vetë duke plotësuar formularin elektronik në Internet pa patur nevojën e një ndërmjetësi të paguar, i cili do të bëjë të njëjtën gjë. Çdo aplikim i pranuar gjatë periudhës së regjistrimit të llotarisë do të ketë një shans të barabartë dhe të rastësishëm që të zgjidhet brenda rajonit. Megjithatë, në qoftë se vërtetohet më shumë se një aplikim për person, aplikanti do të skualifikohet, pavarësisht nga burimi i ndryshëm i aplikimit. 

*PYETJE TË NDRYSHME RRETH REGJISTRIMIT TË LLOTARISË DV-2007*

1.	Ç'FARË DO TË THOTË TERMI "VENDËS"? A MUND TË APLIKOJË NJË PERSON I CILI NUK KA LINDUR NË NJË SHTET KUALIFIKUES? 
"Vendës" quhet ai person i lindur në një shtet të veçantë, pavarësisht nga vendbanimi apo kombësia e personit. Por për qëllime emigracioni termi "vendës" gjithashtu nënkupton një person i cili është "barrë" e një shteti tjetër nga ai në të cilin ai/ajo ka lindur, sipas kushtit të caktuar nga Seksioni 202(b) i Aktit të Kombësisë dhe Emigracionit. 
Për shembull, në qoftë se fituesi (aplikanti primar) ka lindur në një shtet që nuk është i pranueshëm për llotarinë e këtij viti, ai/ajo mund të kërkojë "barrën" e shtetit ku ka lindur bashkëshorti(ja), por atij/asaj nuk mund t'i lëshohet një vizë DV-1, vetëm në rast kur edhe bashkëshorti(ja) është e kualifikueshme t'i lëshohet një vizë DV-2, dhe të dy mund të hyjnë në SH.B.A. sëbashku me viza DV.

2.	A KA NDONJË DETYRIM APO KËRKESA TË REJA NË PROCEDURAT E APLIKIMIT PËR REGJISTRIMIN E LLOTARISË? 
Të gjitha aplikimet e llotarisë DV-2008 duhen plotësuar elektronikisht në adresën e Internetit http://www.dvlottery.state.gov duke filluar nga e Mërkura e datës 4 Tetor 2006 deri të Dielën e datës 3 Dhjetor 2006. Nuk do të pranohen aplikimet me postë. 
Departamenti i Shtetit Amerikan ka krijuar një sistem regjistrimi elektronik për llotarinë në mënyrë që të bëjë më efektiv dhe më të sigurtë procesin e Vizave të Llotarisë DV. Departamenti përdor teknologji speciale për të identifikuar aplikantët që kryejnë mashtrim për qëllime ilegale emigrimi ose që aplikojnë dy ose më shumë herë.

3.	A KËRKOHEN FOTOGRAFI PËR SECILIN PJESTAR TË FAMIJLES, APO VETËM PËR APLIKANTIN PRIMAR? 
Kërkohet fotografi për secilin aplikant të llotarisë, gjithashtu edhe për bashkëshortin(en) dhe fëmijët a pamartuar nën moshën 21 vjeç. Fotografi familjare apo në grup nuk pranohen.

4.	A MUNDET QË PERSONAT TË CILËT BANOJNË NË SH.B.A. TË APLIKOJNË NË PROGRAMIN E LLOTARISË DV-2008? 
PO, aplikanti mund të aplikojë për llotarinë DV-2008 edhe kur ndodhet në SH.B.A. ose në ndonjë shtet tjetër.

5.	A MUNDET QË NJË BASHKSHORT DHE NJË BASHKSHORTE TË BËJNË APLIKIME TË VEÇANTA? 
Po, secili prej tyre mund të bëj nga një aplikim të veçantë.

6.	CILAT JANË KËRKESAT PËR EDUKIMIN DHE EKSPERIENCËN E PUNËS? 
Ligji dhe rregullat kërkojnë që çdo aplikant duhet të ketë të paktën një edukim të mesëm ose, brenda pesë viteve të shkuara, të ketë patur dy vjet eksperiencë pune në një punë që kërkon të paktën dy vjet trajnim ose eksperiencë. Edukim i mesëm do të thotë të vërtetosh që aplikanti ka mbaruar të paktën 12 vjet shkollë. Prova të dokumentuara të edukimit të mesëm apo të eksperiencës së punës duhen paraqitur përpara zyrtarit konsullor në ditën e intervistës.

7.	SI DO TË ZGJIDHEN APLIKIMET FITUESE? 
Të gjitha aplikimet do të numërohen nga kompjuteri. Mbas përfundimit të periudhës së regjistrimit, një kompjuter do të zgjedhë rastësisht aplikimet e pranuara sipas rajonit gjeografik. Brenda secilit rajon, aplikimi i parë i zgjedhur rastësisht do të jetë rasti i parë i regjistruar si fitues, aplikimi i dytë i zgjedhur rastësisht do të jetë rasti i dytë i regjistruar si fitues, e kështu me rradhë. Pasi të jetë përzgjedhur një aplikim si fitues, atëherë aplikantit do t'i dërgohet një njoftim me anë të postës nga Qendra Konsullore në Kentucky, e cila do të përmbajë udhëzimet mbi aplikimin për vizë. Kjo Qendër do të vazhdojë të ndjekë rastet e atyre që kanë fituar deri sa ata të udhëzohen që të paraqiten për intervistën e aplikimit të marrjes së vizës në zyrën konsullore përkatëse.

8.	A DO TË NJOFTOHEN APLIKANTËN QË NUK KANË FITUAR? 
Jo, Aplikantët që nuk kanë fituar nuk do të njoftohen në asnjë lloj mënyre. Vetëm fituesit do të njoftohen *me anë të postës brenda pesë deri në shtatë muaj mbas mbarimit të regjistrimit të aplikimeve. Pra çdokush që nuk do të marrë njoftim me anë të postës brenda ketyre muajve do të thotë që nuk e ka fituar llotarinë.*

9.	CILA ËSHTË MOSHA MINIMALE E APLIKANTIT PËR TË APLIKUAR PËR LLOTARINË DV-2008? 
Mosha minimale e personave për të aplikuar është 18 vjeç.

10.	A KA NDONJË PAGESË PËR PROGRAMIN E LLOTARISË DV-2008? 
Nuk ka pagesë për të plotësuar formularin elektronik të aplikimit në programin e llotarisë DV-2007. Vetëm në rast se aplikanti fiton, atij/asaj do t'i dërgohen udhëzime të veçanta për çmimin e aplikimit për marrjen e vizës në ditën e intervistës. 

LISTA E VENDEVE KUALIFIKUESE SIPAS RAJONIT 

Lista e mëposhtme tregon shtetet, vendësit e të cilave KUALIFIKOHEN sipas rajonit gjeografik:


AFRIKA

Algjeri, Angola, Benin, Botsvana, Burkina Faso, Burund, Kamerun, Kepi i Gjelbërt, Republika e Afrikës Qendrore, Çad, Komoros, Kongo, Republika Demokratike e Kongos, Cote D'Ivoire, Xhibuti, Egjipt, Guinea Ekuatoriale, Eritrea, Etiopia, Gabon, Gambia, Gana, Guinea, Guinea Bisau, Kenia, Lesoto, Liberi, Libi, Madagaskar, Malavi, Mali, Mauritani, Mauricius, Marok, Mozambik, Namibi, Niger, Nigeri, Ruanda, Sao Tome dhe Princip, Senegal, Seishel, Siera Leone, Somali, Afrika e Jugut, Sudan, Zvasiland, Tanzani, Togo, Tinizi, Uganda, Zambia, Zimbabve. 


AZIA 

Afganistan, Bahrein, Bangladesh, Butan, Brunei, Burma, Kamboxhia, Timori Lindor, Hong Kong (Rajon Administrativ Special), Indonezi, Iran, Irak, Izrael, Japoni, Jordani, Kuvajt, Laos, Liban, Malajzi, Maldivet, Mongoli, Nepal, Koreja e Veriut, Oman, Katar, Arabia Saudite, Singapor, Sri Lanka, Siri, Tajvan, Tajland, Emiratet e Bashkuara Arabe, Jemen. 
Vendësit e këtyre vendeve aziatike nuk kualifikohen për këtë vit: 
Kina, Indi, Pakistan, Koreja e Jugut, Filipinet, Vietnam. 


EUROPA 

*Shqipëri*, Andora, Armeni, Austri, Azerbaxhan, Biellrusi, Belgjikë, Bosnja dhe Hercegovina, Bullgari, Kroaci, Qipro, Republika Çeke, Danimarkë, Estoni, Finlandë, Francë, Gjeorgji, Gjermani, Greqi, Hungari, Islandë, Irlandë, Itali, Kazakistan, Kirgistan, Letoni, Lihtenshtein, Lituani, Luksemburg, Makau (Rajon Administrativ Special), Maqedoni (Ish Republikë Jugosllave), Malta, Moldavi, Monako, Hollandë, Irlanda e Veriut, Norvegji, Portugali, Rumani, San Marino, Serbi dhe Mal i Zi, Sllovaki, Slloveni, Spanjë, Suedi, Zvicër, Taxhikistan, Turqi, Turkmenistan, Ukrainë, Uzbekistan, Qyteti i Vatikanit. 


Vendësit e këtyre vendeve europiane nuk kualifikohen për këtë vit: 

Britania e Madhe, Polonia dhe Rusia, Britania e Madhe (Mbretëria e Bashkuar) që përfshin: Anguila, Bermuda, Ishujt Virxhinia, Ishujt Kejmen, Ishujt Falklend, Gjilbraktari, Montserrat, Pitcairn, St. Helena, Ishujt Turk dhe Kaikos.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Dv 2008 is now over!!!

----------


## golemasi

une kam bere  nje  aplikim  vjet  po nuk e  di ca pergjigje  eshte  kthyere  se  kam nderruare  andrese  shtepije e nuk kam pase mundesi ti ndjeke  posten  qe  vjen ne  shtepi a ka ndonje mundesi tjeter ti ndjeke keto fituesit  qe  nga  fillimi  deri ne  fund  

ju flm

----------


## Xpert

Ne zyren time ne Athine, Greqi erdhen zarfat e tre fituesve te pare.
Personat fitues jane dy djem beqar nga njeri nga Tirana *2008EU000037XX* dhe tjetri nga qyteti Beratit *2008EU000015XX* dhe nje Familje me dy femije nga Korca *2008EU00002XXX*.
Pacim te gjithe fat dhe sa me shume fitues kete vite.

----------


## Loti i kristalt

http://www.usimmigrationsupport.org/...rdlottery.html

Mund te shikoni edhe kete faqe , mbase ju ndihmon.

----------


## SWITGERL

Ju pershendes te gjitheve.Kam nje lutje,nqs se di ndonjeri nga ju fituesit e lotarise amerikane te ketij viti le ti botoje emrat.

----------


## Gerrard

*TIRANE*Mirdash Keci Rr. Qemal Stafa N.216 Tiranë
Marjeta Konomi Rr. A.frasheri P.9 Sh.2.ap.20
Adrinal Xhaferraj & N Prifti Rr..ishmi,P.13 Ap.18
Bertold Jahaj Rr.S Delvina P.9 Shk.1 Ap.6
Ulvie Plaku Rr.M.grameno, Sheshi I Ri Nr.18
Mirela Quka Rr.A Lenja Tirane
Majlinda Gjoka Rr.D.bosko, Sh.privat P.326
Suzana Ballka Dhe A Ballka Rr.kavajes P.71 Sh.1 Ap.21
Artan Xhaferraj Rr.m Muca Nr.37
Nazmi Hoxha, Galeria Kombetare E Arteve Bul Deshmoret E Kombit
Mimoza Q. Peqini Gjevari, RrA.vokshi,P.33.2 Ap.15 Tirane
Fehm Gecaj Rr Mihal Grameno.Pll.1, sh.1, ap.16. Tiranë
Ilir Gjini Mustafa & Astrit Gjonpalaj. Rr.S. Frashëri,P.Vega Sh 2 Tiranë.
Kimet Hasa & Petrit Reshla . Rr. Fushë Preili Paskuqan Babruu. Tiranë.
Bledi Biraj & Agim Biraj. Rr. P. Shallvare Sh 4. Ap. 44 Tiranë
Kanan Hysi Rr. P. Dardha, P. 40, Sh. 2, Ap. 23 Tiranë
Tonin Lela Rr Th. Ziko, P. 653, sh. 1 ap. 20 Tiranë
Artur Dardha Rr. M. Peza, p. 200, sh.2, Ap. Tiranë
Luçiana Ahmeti, Rr. Sadik Petrela, Porcelan. Tiranë
Vigan Auxhi Rr. R. Xhajko, Ap.91 p.61/4 lagjia 4. Tiranë
Majlinda Hafezi, P. 575/3 sh.1, ap.10 Tiranë
Fitnete Lagji, rr. K. Gega. P.1, shk 1.ap 15
Natasha Meci Poradeci, Kombinat Tiranë
Elda Ashiku, bulevardi Bajram Curri, P.21 Sh.42, ap.9 Tiranë
Erti Nikolla, Rr. Kavajës , P. 207, Sh.6 Ap.42 Tiranë
Përparim Bici, Rr. Jordan Misja njësia 4 lagjia 9 Tiranë
Eljano Kalemi Rr. Ismail Zemali, P.2K Tiranë
Bektash Tuda Rr Kongresi i Përmetit, Ish Shkolla e Partisë Laprakë, Tiranë.
Ermira Alfred Take Rr Siri Kodra P. 59, Shk.2 Ap. 16 Tiranë
Fahri Toska Rr 5 Maji Pallati i Ri përballë NISH Kimikes, Tiranë
Elmah Taraj Rr. Margarita Tutulani P.6 Ap.7 Tiranë
Festime Prensi, Rr. Aleksandër Mojsiu, P. 66, shk.11 Tiranë
Ramir Koliçi Rr. M. Gjollesha. P. 62/2.18 Tiranë.
Pashke Dushaj. Kodra e Kuqe. 0682922071 Babrru. Tiranë
Alhana Vrapi, Rr. M. Tutulani nr.7 Tiranë
Rozeta Gjyli Rr. Durrsit, P. Haëai, Tiranë.
Gleda Qirja Rr. M. Grameno, p.62, shk.2, ap.23 Tiranë
Arben Dauti Rr. Q. Stafa, P. 208/2 A.3 Tiranë
Fotir Cocoli Rr. Konferenca e Pezës ish magazinë e Ësk-ut. Tiranë
Arjan Agolli, Rr. Dibrës P.330, Sh.3 Ap.16 Tiranë
Flutura Cenaj & Cela Sulejman Rr. Ali Demi 216. Sh.1, Ap.2 Tiranë
Alfons Llasa Rr. S Zarba, 228 Tiranë
Ludmilla Papa Rr.M. Gjollesha Bul V. Shanto P.10,ap.14 Tiranë
Nazine Ckerezi Ministria Mbrojtjes Tiranë
Nevina Hidri, Dobresh, Komuna Berzhit Tiranë
Enida Balca Rr. Buda, nr.8 Tiranë
Arjan zhllimo Bregu i Lumit 0682730745. Tiranë.
Albert Beba Rr. B. Galemi, Shkolla Fenix, l.8 Tiranë
Bora Gjokaj Rr. Dibrës p.525 Shk.2 Ap.7. Tiranë
Etleva Goxhaj Rr. D.Hima nr.11, Kull Ada. P.O.B.X 2995
Arila Ylli Gjoka Rr. M. Gjollesha, P. 67/1, Shk.2 Ap.9 Tiranë
Abdyrrahman Gjana Rr. M. Gjollesha p.69. Sh.4, Ap.30. Tiranë
Ibrahim Kaja Rruga Karl Gega Nr.13, Minimarket Xheni
Petrit Garri Rruga Grigor Heba, Pall. 13, Shk.1, Ap.1
Lulieta Hogu, Rruga Qemal Stafa, Pall. 11, Shk.3, ap.28
Agron Cecaj Rruga Don Bosko Pall. Mak . shk. B-5, Ap.18.
Gëzim sheme Canaj rruga Gani Domi Pall. 4, shk.5, ap.73, Lagjia 1
Suela Sami ela, Rruga Dum Alla nr.505
Amela Bejleri Rruga Aleksandër Moisiu Pall. 66, Shk.12, Ap.5
Suzana Fusia Rruga Gani Domi Pall. 1, Shk.1, Ap.1
Armand Kapurova & N. Prifti, Rruga Shyqyri Ishmi, Pall. 43, ap.13
Arban Shala Rruga Teli Ndini, Ap.1
Edit Ura Rruga MIhal Grameno Pall. 12, Shk.2, Ap. 22
Agim Rexhepi, Rruga Aleksandër Moisiu Pall. 18/6 Ap.1
Tasim Sejko Rruga Muhamet Gjollesha Pall. 59, shk.3
Kreshnik Marku Rruga Todi Shkurti Shk.4, Ap.12
Entela Kokona Rruga Myslym Shyri Pall. 8, shk.2, ap.1
Ermir Aldervishi Rruga Mustafa Lleshi Pall.3, shk.3
Sabri Bilbili Rr. I. Bazhiqi. Nr.79/1
Gentian Dushku Qyteti Studenti God 18.Dhoma 10.
Jonida Xhaferri Rr. H. Cenoymeri nr.17
Laura Gegprifti Rr. Don Bosko Kulla 7 kat 8/9
Arbri Hiqmet Hoxha Rr. A. Frashëri P.3, Ap.8
Marin Janco K.p. 1703
Andrea Pano, Rr.P.dardha.p.6.ap.11, Laprake
Ervin Todi Mile, Rr.Q.stafa,
Shyqyri Xhiheri,RrBardhyli,P.5, Shk.3, Ap.14
Jeta Parllaku, Rr.F.shiroka,P.1,Sh.2,Ap.5
Marte Doda,Rr.Don Bosko,Kull.Haëai,P.6.ap.3/5
Eduart Vishkurti,L.11, Bregu I Lumit
Lulzim Gani Metani Sauk
Eleonora Gegvata, Rr.Elbanasit, Tre Vëllezërit Kondi
Dashuri Këllezi & Fatmir Këllezi, Rr.S.petrela,Kodra E Priftit
Dhimitër Nini Shati,Rr.K.parisit
Artemida Ramadan Vridhaj, Rr.Durërzit,P.224,Ap.8
Gentian Aga Vishaj, Vaqarr
Klodian Dautaj, Rr.5 Maji, P.3,Sjk.1,Ap.1
Marjana Rrexhepi, Rr.A.mojsiu,P.18/6,Ap.1
Manjola Tozlluku,Rr.A.sinani,P.40/1,Ap.5
Florinda Xheka, Rr.G.heba,P.13,
Xhane Bardhi,L.4, Kamëz
Albana Aliaj,Rr.S.nivica,P.14,Sh.1,Ap.2
Suzana Xhabafti & Suzana Pupe, Rr.A.demi,P.255,Shk.3,Ap.32
Iresi Dari,Rr.Barikadave,P.129,Sh.1,Ap.5
Albana Laknori, Fusha E Aviacionit, Godina 10
Natasha Vangjel Kamberi,Rr.K.lushnjes,P.35,Shk.3,Ap.30
Ervin Zahaj,Rr.S.delvina,L.V.shanto,P.9,Shk.1.ap.6
Kastriot Muharremi,Rr.A.kasemi,P.1/1.sh.3,Ap.24

*Gjirokastër*
Armand Pasha & Arjan Liku Lagjia 18 Shtatori
Illement Veizaj & Arjan Ligu L.18 Shkurti
Leonene Rexhaj & Arhan Ligu. lagj 18 shtatori

*Krujë*
Ani Beraj L. Varosh P.68, shk.2
Liria Meta: Nikel
Skender Blushi L.4 Pengilej

*Elbasan*
Marja Bebei L. Shenkoll Rr. Th. Llafeli
Drita Qosja Lagjia Haxhias P. 588/1 nr.14
Artur Kociaj Lagjia Erf Rr. V. Xhuavani nr.3
Drita Taromani L. Partizani P.650
Ledia Veshi L. Gurakuqi, P.54, H.C. Ap.2
Mehmet Gurra .lPartizani ,Nr 11
Elidon Xhani L.Haxhias, P.645/5,H/B, Ap.13
Bujar Musta , Gjykata E Rrethit Gjyqësor, L5 Maji
Veli Tosku L.skenderbej, Autostrada Pranë Kalçetos

*Gramsh*
Lorenc Papri Ceruj
Valbona Bita Blloku nr.5
Adelina Zajmi L. Holta P.52

*Ersek*Donika Dilo. Blloku nr.1 Kolonjë
Lindita Hoxha Fshati Miras
Teuta Telo blloku n.3

*Fier*
Gentian Todi & Thamo Grecalli, Komuna Qendër.
Enkelejda Plepi, L.16 Prilli Rr. J. Cakrani P.2, Ap.1
Irma Bajram Agushi, L.28, Marsi Patos
Ervin Sabri Hasa, L. K. Pezeza. Rr. J. Xaxa P.145
Miljana Tasi Profka, Fshati Marinëz Komuna Kuman
Fatmir Harizaj, Rruga Tasi Dema Lagjia 1 Maji
Olsi Verxhin Lino, Rruga Todi Shkurti Lagjia 15 Tetori Nr.9
Rudina Miti Fico, Rruga Semanit Lagjia Apollonia
Teuta Hajdari & Neki Hajdari, Rruga Ramiz Aranitasi Lagjia Kastrioti
Fredi Proko, Lagjia Mbrostar Nr.24
Pranvera Xhaferr Iliazi, Lagjia 11 Janari, Pall.13
Florent Bari Dervishi, Rruga Mujo Ulqinaku Pall.15, Lagjia 15 Tetori
Artur Oreshkovi, Rruga Th. Kopaçe Posta Fier Lagjia 8 Shkurti
Çiljeta Mikail Sulo, Rruga Tomorr Dizdari Parafabrikat 5 Lagjia Liri Gero
Mikel Miti Naço
Adriano Mina Sinani, Lagjia Liri Rr. J. Xoxa P. 122
Etfiqi Skënder Gjini / Metjan Rustemi, L. 1 Maji Rr. P. Filka nr.24\Altina Ramiz Isufaj L. 15 Tetori Tek Sigurimet Shoqërore
Pellumb Nishat Aliaj ,L. 1 Maji Rr. A. Culi
Fatbardha Sabri Saliaj, L. Kryengritja e Fierit Rr. Dinjo Kafenja P.15 Fier
Vasillaq Thoma Mife ,L. 15 Tetor, Rr. X. Ardani, P.1 Fier
Roberta Pilo Shyte, L. Shesh i Madh. Fier
Shpresa Ali Shehu, L. 16 Prilli Rr. S. Kala, pranë Stadiumit
Silvana Muharremi, L.8 Shkurti Rr. Th. Kopoçe p.115/1 Fier
Adriana Miti Nuraj, L.15 Tetori Rr. T. Shkurti
Eriselda Seneu, L. Apollonia Rr. Mustaj, Shpia 17 Fier.
Luftav Isa Nurka, L.Kryengritja e Fierit Rr. R. Aranitasi, Ap.149, Sh.4
Ylber Myftar Becolli, Posta Fier,lagj.8 Shkurti, Bllokuu i pjeshkave 3. P.
Nikoll Pali Profka Rr. M/Agolli
Mervhert Brahim Ymeraj LAfrimi I Ri
Dhimitraq Nikolle Naka, LKastrioti I Ri,Rr. N.aliu
Enkelejd Prift, Lgj 1maj, Rr.J.bakalli,P.m.p.8
Gentian Miti Profka, Lagj.29 Nentori, Rr.D.hekali,P.39
Mirka Abedin Daria,Lagj.8 Shkurti,Rr.Th. Kopaçe, P.12

*Lushnje*
Ofsian Karjani & N. Karjani L.K. Qystri
Afrim Loci P.20. L.Kongresi
Enualada Zerdella L.S. Libohova, P.94
Arjola Manohosa Me Qera L. S.Libohova
Ergent Meco & Engjell Meca L. Çlirim P.10
Blerina Rustem Qosja Raiffaisen Bank Branch
Juxhin Fadil Haxhi, Lagj.Gafurr Muço, P.208
Liza Tashi& Llamber Tashi, L.1 Divjakë
Llambri Liko, L.G.muço
Matilda Kurti& Beshir Kurti, L.G.muço, P.6/H

*Berat*
Luljeta Musa Karaj L.J.Vraka
Shpëtim Qerim Caushaj Uznovë Berat
Valbona Valter Plaku & Valter Plaku L.Kushtrimi P.268 Sh.1, A.4 Berat
Silvana Flamur Lloka L. JaniVrusha P.21 Ap.20 Berat
Sonila Vangjel Bitri . L. Dëshmorët e Kombit P. Konuda Shk.2 Berat
Anesti Todi Lloceli L. Barridada P.27 ap.5 Berat
Vexhi Sherif Macaka Lagjia Donika Kastrioti
Mario Haki Veleshnja Lagjia 30 Vjetori
Kreshnik Bedri ToskaRemanis Velabisht
Eglantina Ylvi Merdani Lagjia Çlirim
Albert Llukan Monka L.10 Korriku
Natasha Lefter Vasilia, L.30 Vjetori
Xhemal Adem Hima Deshnik
Basmije Tajar Arapi, Rr.P.lulo, Lgj.28 Nentori
Nertila Nova, Lagj. 30 Vjetori Pll.73, Shk.1,Ap.6.

*Ura Vajgurore*Marjeta Tahir Ziu L. 4 Shtatori

*Pogradec*
Artur Kllamollari L. 1 Zona Industriale
Blerina Xhenga L. 4 Kala
Olsi Agolli L. 3, Rr. K. Karafili
Edison MusoLlari L.2 Rr. Unaza e Re Pogradec
Servet Rapce L. 5, Rr. C. Mane Pogradec
Ornela Cela L.1 Rr. R. Lollaku Pogradec
Kristina Todalli L.3 Rr. K. Karafili Pogradec
Elona Hafizllari Verdove Pogradec
Sokol Lushllari Lir Pogradec
Sokol Mançellari L.4 R. G. Honcani Pogradec
Andon Shkurti Rruga Naim Frsashëri Lagjia 13
Brikena Mingo Rruga Industriale Lagjia 1
Bashkim Mukollari Rruga IslamDani Nr.191, Lagjia 5
Julian Pera Memlisht
Kasem Agastra Rr. 10 Dëshmorët e Pojskës
Edri Luan Ismail L.4 Rr. Ceta e Mokrrës
Besime Brahaj Piskupat
Elvira Tasha Bucinas
Nardi Abeshi Lagjia 2, Rr. Rinia
Nersila Rustemi Geshtenjas
Perparim Seitllari, Memelisht
Arjan Kokoneshi, Lagj.5, RrK.karafili.p.50
Flutur Dervishllari, Rr.Korçës,Lagj.1, Shtepi Private
Erjon Osmanaj, Lagj.4,Kala, P. I Spitalit
Neritan Boçi, Lagj.2 ,RrRinia
Stefan Bardha, Grabovicë
Manjola Begollari, P.196,L.4,Rr.Ceta E Mokes
Erjon Llazi, Rr.G.butka,P..64,L.2
Renato Spirollari, Rr.Rinia, L.2,P.148
Luan Seitllari Geshtenjas
Erjon Kerthi, L.3.rrN.frasheri
Armonda Çollaku, Rr.R.çollaku:,L.2.p.56
Vangjole Como, Rr.L.como,L.4
Reimonda Spirollari, L.1, Rr.R.çolaku, Tek Kisha, P.i Shyqos

*Vlorë*
Mirela Mystehali Derraj & Losmer Haxhiu P.595 Vlorë
Pandeli Duni & Gjergji Spaho L. O. Haxhiu Rr. Demokracia Nr.1063 Vlorë
Eliona Sheraj Rr. Demokracia P.1282, Shk.8 Ap.50 Vlorë
Altin Selman Skendo Rruga Ismet Çakerri Nr.62
Blerta Haxhiaj Rruga P. Leskaj Lagjia Pavarësia
Dorjan Thoma Hudhra / Posta Fier Poro Vlorë
Save Spiropali, L.I.boletini,Rr.S.zotaj
Liljana Muço,L.Pavarsia, Rr.vlore Skele

*Lezhë*
Kujtim Stali Ndaoj L. Beslidhja
Fran Dode Kala L. Spitalit
Bernardin Turkja Shtëpia E Turkajve Shën Koll
Landi Prek Markaj Gocaj Balldren
Rajmond Pali, Koder Marlekaj
Mrike Gjoka, Shengjin
Lek Pjetri, Fshati Rrile, Kom.shenkoll

*Përrenjas*
Ingert Samedin Llosa L.2 P.52
Illodian Polisi L.1, P.12
Viktor Balla
Patos
Agush Hasan Hoda L.29 Marsi
Ervin Fiqiri Darraj Lagjia 1 Maji
Endri Elmaz Shperdheja Grizë Lenginas
Entela Agim Lamaj l.1 maji,rr.k.Marku

*DEVOLL*
Sonila Kope, Tren
Eda Avdi Sina, Miras
Erigerti Danglli
Danjel Niko Zeka, Bilisht
Arben Sotir Malolli, Bilisht
Lindita Hoxha, Miras
Albana Kastriot Duci, Kapshticë

*Kavajë*
Elvira Koci Saliasi L.2 Sallbeg
Diana Gugashi lagj.2

*Diber*
Gazmir Zeneli.Bllacë Shupenzë

*Peqin*
Nexhan Cokja L. Cezme

*KORÇË*
Viran Lera, lagj. 12, rr. V.Tromara, nr.60, Korçë
Bruno Cino, lagj. 8, rr. 7 Shkurti, nr.13, Korçë
Lojala Malallari, lagj. 9, rr. Gj. Kastrioti, pll.3, shka.11, Korçë
Ilir Ngjela, lagj. 18, rr. P.Shomo, pll. 1 A/9, Korçë
Gjergj Polena, lagj. 1, rr. J. Duro, nr.11, Korçë
Bledar Dervishi, Mborje, Korçë
Evelina Licenji, lagj. 7, rr. S.Coli, nr.10, Korçë
Julian Floriri, lagj. 11, rr. P.Rexhepi, nr.29, Korçë
Qazim Pinderi, lagj. 4, rr. K.Tupo, pll. 47, Korçë
Gani Jani, lagj. 16, rr. V.Eftimiu, pll.52, Korçë
Migena Pane, lagj. 5, rr. Rr.Telhaj, pll.11/13, Korçë
Mariglen Pandi Leka, Kreshpanj, Korçë
Olsa Sotir, Rëmbec, Korçë
mariglen Mullaj, lagj. 17, rr. M.Afezolli, Korçë
Fatos Cenolli, lagj. 15, rr. K.Drenova, pll.30/4, Korçë
Gerta Dhimitri, Goskozë, Korçë
Eriselda Alfred Braho, lagj.2, rr. P.Cale, nr.24, Korçë
Ranela Reshat Zeqo, lagj. 7, rr. A.Koprencka, nr.21, Korçë
Rozeta Taipllari&venedik taipllari, lozhan
Enis Pema, lagj. 9, rr. K.Grego,p..10/5
Josif Qako, lagj. 18, rr. P.Shamo, pll.21,ap.10, Korçë
Agim Dushi, lagj. 6, rr. 28 Nëntori, nr. 10, Korçë
Shkëlqim Maliq, lagj. 15, rr. K.Drenova, pll.33, h.15, Korçë
Erjon Fasho, Kakac
Nurie Etem Shaholli, Voskopojë
Ilia Agolli, Lumalas
Nesti Thomaq Kinolli, lagj. 16, rr. R.Telhaj, pll.8, h.14, Korçë
Kostiko Deko, blloku 1, Maliq
Albana Taqo Damo, Liqenas
Flora Pëllumbi, lagj.4, rr. S.Shkurti
Shqiponja Shkëmbi, lagj.6, rr.B.Kadia nr.17
Gjergji Koruni, lagj.9, rrM.Kostani,pall5, ap.3
Mimoza Thoma Dhëmbi, rr.S.Shkurti, blloku i Qelqit
Klarita Qyli, Dishnicë
Stavri Pandeli, blloku i ri i sportit, lagj.10

*KUÇOVË*
Mirjana Sabri Dragoti, rr.11 Shkurti
Mirjeta Kasem Teneqexhiu, lagj.Ll.Prifti

*DURRËS*
Bledar Tasho rr.K.Kazanxhi, lgj.12, pll.6/4, shk.1
Sonila Demir Zajmi, lagj.9, rr.A.Goga,nr.155
Viola Çopani, lagj.7,rr.P.Foto, shtëpia, nr.12
Artur Muka, lagj.18, rrA.Goga,p.999
Paulin Kavaja, lagj.11, Rruga e Dëshmorëve, p.259, ap.3
Rakip Veshi, Xhafzotaj, Barbullush

*MALIQ*
Vasilika Kocllari, blloku nr.2, Maliq

*SHKODËR*
Rodolf Gjushi, Dajç, Bregu i Bunës
Rudina Alikokaj, lagj.A.Haxhija,rr. M.Ulqinaku,pll.11
Merxhan Qerimaj, lagj.V.Shanto, rr.13 Dhjetori
Fitnete Celepija, lagj.A.Haxhija, rr. S.Golemi

*KUKËS*
Ilirjana Duraku&Gazmend duraku l.6.pll.68, shk.1,ap.1
Ermira Tusha, lgj.6, pll.8, shk.2, ap.5

*PESHKOPI*
Dali Kamberi Zimur Tomin
Altin Tomçini lagj.Gj.Doçi

*BALLSH*Merjeme Nazeraj, lagj.8 Shkurti

*LIBRAZHD*
Shkëlqim Roci, Hotolisht

*BAJRAM CURRI*Din Hysenukaj, lagj.Dardania

----------


## Gerrard

*Pershendetje!!

Shpresoj tiu kem ndihmuar.

SWITGERL: Kaq pata mundesi te gjeja nga nje gazete dhe po shikoja ke nje link Klikoni Ketu Per me shum Informacione.

Te gjith Aplikanteve i uroj qe te fitojne. Kalofshi sa me mire.

T-B*

----------


## Albi

> *Pershendetje!!
> 
> Shpresoj tiu kem ndihmuar.*


Mua hic sme ke ndihmuar se nuk e pava mrin tim aty  :perqeshje:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Kjo ishte lista perfundimtare , apo do dalin edhe fitues te tjere me mbrapa?

----------


## Gerrard

*Lista I

Tiranë*
Abdyrraman Gjana, Rr. Muhamet Gjollesha, Pll.69, Shk.4, Ap.30Adrinal Xheferraj & N. Prifti. Rr, Ishmi, P.13, Ap. 18Albana Laknori, Fusha e Aviacionit, Godina 10Albana Aliaj, Rr Sali Nivica P.14, SHk.1, Ap.2Albana Vrapi, Rr. M. Tutulani, Nr.7.Albert Beba, Rr.B. Golemi, Shkolla Feniks, 1.8 TiranëAlfons Llasa, Rr S.Zarba 228, TiranëArtemida Ramadan Vridhaj, Rr Durrësit, P.224, Ap.8Andrea Pano, Rr P. Dardha, P.6, Ap.11, LaprakëArbri Hiqmet Hoxha, Rr. Abdyl Frashëri, P.3, Ap, 8,Arben Dauti, Rr, Qemal Stafa, P.208/2, Ap. 3Arban Shala, Rr, Teli N. Dini, Ap.1Arila Ylli Gjoka, Rr. Muhamet Gjollesha, P.67/1, SHk.2, Ap.9Arjan Zhllimo, Bregu i Lumit, Tiranë 0682730754Artur Dardha, Rr. Mine Peza, P.200, Shk.2Artan Xhaferraj, Rr. M. MUcca, Nr.37Arjan Agolli, Rr. Dibrës, P.330, Sh.3, Ap.16Agrim Rexhepi, Rr. Aleksandër Moisi, P.18/6, Ap.1Armand Kapurova & N.Prifti, Rr. Shyqyri Ishmi, P.43, Ap.13Amela Bejleri, Rr Aleksandër Moisi, P.66, Shk.12, Ap.5Agron Cecaj, Rr Don Bosko, Pall. Mak, SHk.B-5, Ap.18Bektash Tuda, Rr Kongresi i Përmetit (Ish-shkolla e Partisë)Bertol Jahaj, Rr. Sulejman Delvina, P.9, Shk.1, AP.6Bledi Biraj & Agim Biraj, Rr Shalvaret, Shk.4, Ap.44,Bora Gjokaj, Rr Dibrës, P.525, Shk.2, Ap, 7Dashuri Këllezi & Fatmire Këllezi, Rr. S.Petrela, Kodra e PriftitDhimitër Nini Shati, Rr. Komuna e Parisit,Edurat Vishkurti, Lagja 11 Bregu i LumitEdit Ura, Rr.Mihal Grameno, Pll.12, Shk.2, Ap.22Ervin Zahaj, Rr, S. Delvija, L. V. Shanto, P.6, Shk.1, Ap.6Ervin Todi Mile, Rr. Q.StafaErti Nikolla, Rr. Kavajës, Pll.207, Shk.6, Ap.42Ermir Aldervishi, Rr. Mustafa Leshi, Pll.3, Shk.3Ermira Alfred Take, Rr, Siri Kodra, Pl.59, Shk.2, Ap.16Emiliano Kalemi, Rr. Ismail Zemali, Pll. 2KEntela Kokona, Rr. M.Shyri, Pll.8, Shk.2, Ap.1Enida Balca, Rr. Buda, Nr.8Etleva Goxhaj, Rr. D.Hima, Nr.11. Kulla ADA.P.O.B.X 2995Eleonora Gegëvata, Rr. Elbasanit, Tre Vëllezrit KondiElmah Taraj, Rr. M. Tutulani, Pll.6, Ap.7Elda Ashiku, Bul. Bajram Curri, Pll. 21, Shk.42, Ap.9Fahri Toska, Rr, Pesë Maji, përball Ish-KimisëFehem Gecaj, Rr Mihal Grameno, Pll.1, Shk.1, Ap.16Florida Xheka, Rr. G.Heba, Pll.13,Flutura Cenaj & Cela Sulejman, Rr. Ali Demi, 216, Shk.1, Ap.2Fotir Cocoli, Rr. Konferenca e Pezëz-ish-Makazine e ËSK-utFestime Prensi, Rr. Aleksandër Moisu, Pll.66. Shk.11Fitnete Lagji, Rr. K. Gega, Pll.1, Shk.1, Ap.15Gentiana Aga Vishaj, VaqarrGentiana Dushku, Qytet Studenti, God.18 Dhoma.10Gleda Qirja, Rr, Mihal Grameno, Pll.62, SHk.2, AP.23Gëzim Sheme Canaj, Rr, Gani Domi, Pll.4, Shk.7, Ap.73, Lagja 1Ibrahim Kaja, Rr Karl Gege, Nr.13, Minimarket XheniIlir Gjini Mustafa & Astrit Gjon Palaj, Rr, S. Frashëri, Pll. Vega, Shk.2Iris Dari, Rr Barrikadave, Pll.129, Shk.1. Ap.5Jeta Parllaku, Rr. Frederik Shiroka, Pll.1, Shk.2, Ap.5Jonida Xhaferri, Rr, H. Cenoymeri, Nr.17Kanan Hysi, Rr P. Dardha, Pll.40, Shk.2, Ap.23Kastriot Muharremi, Rr A. Kasemi, Pll.1/1, Shk.3, Ap.54Kimet Hasa & Petrit Reshla, Rr Fushë Preili, Paskuqan, Babrru.Kreshik Marku, Rr, Todi Shkurti, Shk.4. Ap.12Klodian Dautaj, Rr, Pesë Maji, Pll.3 Sek. 1, Ap.1Laureta Gegëprifti, Rr, Don Bosko, Kulla.7, Kati.8-9Luljeta Hogu, Rr, Qemal Stafa, Pll.11, Shk.3, Ap.28Ludmilla Papa, Rr. M. Gjollesha, Bul Vasil Shanto, Pll.10, Ap.14Luçiana Hameti, Rr Sadik Petrela, PorcelaniLulëzim Gani Metani, SaukManjola Tozlluku, Rr, A. Sinani, Pll.40/1, Ap.5Marjana Rexhepi, RR, A.Moisiu, Pll.18/.6, Ap.1Marte Doda, Rr Don Bosko, Kull, Huai, Pll.6, AP.3Marin Janxo, K.P.1703Mirdash Keci, Rr. Qemal Stafa Nr.216Marjeta Konomi Rr. A.frasheri P.9 Sh.2.ap.20Majlinda Hafezi, P. 575/3 sh.1, Ap.10 TiranëMajlinda Gjoka Rr. D.Bosko, Sh.Private P.326Mirela Quka Rr.Artan LenjaMimoza Q. Peqini Gjevari, Rr Asim Vokshi, Pll.33.2 Ap.15Natasha Vangjel Kamberi, Rr K. Lushnjes, Pll.32, Shk.3, Ap.30Nazine Çekrezi, Ministria Mbrojtjes TiranëNevina Hidri, Dobresh, Komuna Bërzhit TiranëNatasha Meci Poradeci, Kombinat TiranëNazmi Hoxha, Galeria Kombëtare e Arteve Bul. Dëshmorët e KombitPashke Dushaj. Kodra e Kuqe. 0682922071 Babrru. TiranëPetrit Garri, Rr Grigor Heba, Pll.30 Shk.1 Ap.1Përparim Bici, Rr Jordan Misja Njësia 4, Lagja.9Ramir Kolicci, Rr M.GjolleshaRozeta Gjyli, Rr Durrësit,Sabri Bilbili, Rr I.Baxhiqi, Nr.79/1Suzana Fusja, Rr Gani Domi, P.1, Shk.1, Ap.1Suela Sami, Rr D.Alla, Nr.505Suzana Ballka & A. Ballka Rr. Kavajës P.71 Sh.1 Ap.21Shyqyri Xhiherri, Rr Bardhyl, P.5, Shk.3, Ap.14Suzana Xhabafti & Suzana Pupe, Rr. Ali Demi, P.255. Shk.3, Ap.32Tasim Sejko, Rr. Muhamet Gjollesha P. 59, Shk.3Tonin Lela, Rr. Th. Ziko, P. 653, Ah. 1 Ap. 20Ulvije Plaku, Rr. M.Grameno, Sheshi i Ri, Nr.18Vigina Huxhi, Rr R.Xhajko, Ap.19, P.61/4/ Lagja.4Xhane Bardhi, L.4, Kamëz

*GJIROKASTËR*

Armand Pasha & Arjan Ligu L. 18 ShtatoriIllement Veizaj & Arjan Ligu L. 18 ShkurtiLeone Rexhaj & Arjan Ligu. L. 18 shtatori

*KRUJË*

Ani Beraj L. Varosh P. 68, Shk. 2Liria Meta, NikëlSkënder Blushi L. 4 Pengilej

*ELBASAN*

Artur Koçiaj, L. E re, Rr. V. Xhuavani Nr. 3Bujar Musta, Gjykata e Rrethit Gjyqësor, L 5 MajiDrita Taromani, L. Partizani P. 650Drita Qosja, L. Haxhias P. 588/1 Nr. 14Elidon Xhani L. Haxhias, P. 645/5, H/B, Ap. 13Ledia Veshi, Rr. L. Gurakuqi, P. 54, H.C. Ap. 2Marja Bebei L. Shënkoll, Rr. Th. LlafeliMehmet Gurra, L Partizani, Nr. 11Veli Tosku, L. Skënderbej, Autostrada Pranë Kalçetos

*GRAMSH*

Adelina Zajmi, L. Holta P. 52Lorenc Papri CerujValbona Bita, Lagja, Blloku Nr. 5

*ERSEK*

Donika Dilo, Blloku Nr. 1 KolonjëLindita Hoxha, Fshati MirasTeuta Telo, Blloku Nr.3

*FIER*

Adriano Mina Sinani, L. Liri Rr. J. Xoxa P. 122Adriana Miti Nuraj, L. 15 Tetori Rr. T. ShkurtiArtur Oreshkovi, Rruga Th. Kopaçe Posta Fier L. 8 ShkurtiAltina Ramiz Isufaj L. 15 Tetori Tek Sigurimet ShoqëroreÇiljeta Mikail Sulo, Rruga Tomorr Dizdari Parafabrikat 5Dhimitraq Nikollë Naka, L Kastrioti i Ri, Rr. N.AliuEnkelejda Plepi, L. 16 Prilli, Rr. J. Cakrani P.2, Ap.1Ervin Sabri Hasa, L. K. Pezeza, Rr. J. Xaxa, P.145Etfiqi Skënder Gjini, L. 1 Maji Rr. P. FilkaEriselda Seneu, L. Apollonia, Rr. Mustaj, Shtëpia 17Enkelejd Prift, L. 1maj, Rr. J.Bakalli, P.m.p.8Fatmir Harizaj, Rr. Tasi Dema, L. 1 MajiFatbardha Sabri Saliaj, L. Kryengritja e Fierit Rr. Dinjo Kafenja, P. 15Fredi Proko, Mbrostar, Nr.24Florent Bari Dervishi, Rr. Mujo Ulqinaku P.15, L. 15 TetoriGentian Miti Profka, L.29 Nëntori, Rr.D.Hekali, P.39Gentian Todi & Thamo Grecalli, Komuna Qendër.Irma Bajram Agushi, L. 28, Marsi PatosLuftav Isa Nurka, L. Kryengritja e Fierit Rr. R. Aranitasi, Ap. 149, Sh.4Mervhert Brahim Ymeraj, L. Afrimi i RiMiljana Tasi Profka, Fshati Marinëz Komuna KumanMikel Miti NaçoMirka Abedin Daria, L. 8 Shkurti, Rr. Th. Kopaçe, P. 12Nikoll Pali Profka Rr. M.AgolliOlsi Verxhin Lino, Rr. Todi Shkurti, L. 15 Tetori, Nr.9Pëllumb Nishat Aliaj, L. 1 Maji Rr. A. CuliPranvera Xhaferr Iliazi, L. 11 Janari, P. 13 Liri GeroRudina Miti Fico, Rr. Semanit L. ApolloniaRoberta Pilo Shyte, L. Shesh i MadhSilvana Muharremi, L. 8 Shkurti Rr. Th. Kopoçe P. 115/1Shpresa Ali Shehu, L. 16 Prilli, Rr. S. Kala, pranë StadiumitTeuta Hajdari & Neki Hajdari, Rr. Ramiz Aranitasi, L. KastriotiVasillaq Thoma Mife, L. 15 Tetor, Rr. X. Ardani, P. 1Ylber Myftar Becolli, Posta Fier, L. 8 Shkurti, Blloku i Pjeshkave 3.

*LUSHNJE*

Afrim Loci P.20. L.KongresiArjola Manohosa, Me Qera L. S.LibohovaBlerina Rustem Qosja, Raiffaisen Bank BranchEnualada Zerdella L. S. Libohova, P. 94Ergent Meco & Engjell Meca L. Çlirim, P. 10Liza Tashi & Llamber Tashi, L. 1, DivjakëLlambri Liko, L. G.muçoJuxhin Fadil Haxhi, L. Gafurr Muço, P. 208Matilda Kurti & Beshir Kurti, L. G.muço, P.6/HOfsian Karjani & N. Karjani L. K. Qystri

*PATOS*

Agush Hasan Hoda, L. 29 MarsiErvin Fiqiri Darraj, L. 1 MajiEndri Elmaz Shpërdheja, Grizë LenginasEntela Agim Lamaj, L.1 maji, Rr. K.Marku

*BALLSH*

Merjeme Nazeraj, L. 8 Shkurti

*BERAT*

Albert Llukan Monka, L. 10 KorrikuAnesti Todi Lloceli, L. Barridada, P. 27, Ap. 5Basmije Tajar Arapi, Rr. P.lulo, Lgj. 28 NëntoriEglantina Ylvi Merdani, L. ÇlirimKreshnik Bedri Toska, VelabishtLuljeta Musa Karaj, L. J.VrakaMario Haki Veleshnja, L. 30 VjetoriNatasha Lefter Vasilia, L. 30 VjetoriNertila Nova, L. 30 Vjetori P. 73, Shk. 1, Ap. 6Silvana Flamur Lloka, L. Jani Vrusha, P.21, Ap.20Sonila Vangjel Bitri, L. Dëshmorët e Kombit, P. Konuda, Shk.2Shpëtim Qerim Caushaj, UznovëValbona Valter Plaku & Valter Plaku, L. Kushtrimi, P. 268, Sh.1, A.4Vexhi Sherif Macaka, L. Donika KastriotiXhemal Adem Hima, Dëshnik

*Ura Vajgurore*

Marjeta Tahir Ziu, L. 4 Shtatori

*POGRADEC*

Artur Kllamollari, L. 1, Zona IndustrialeArjan Kokoneshi, L. 5, Rr. K. Karafili, P. 50Armonda Çollaku, Rr. R. Çollaku, L. 2. P. 56Andon Shkurti, Rr. Naim Frsashëri L. 13Bashkim Mukollari, Rr. Islam Dani, Nr. 191, L. 5Besime Brahaj, PiskupatBrikena Mingo, Rr. Industriale, L. 1Blerina Xhenga, L. 4, Rr. KalaEdison Musollari, L. 2, Rr. Unaza e ReEdri Luan Ismail, L.4, Rr. Ceta e MokrrësElvira Tasha, BuçinasErjon Osmanaj, L. 4, Kala, P. i SpitalitErjon Llazi, Rr. G. Butka, P.64, L. 2Erjon Kerthi, L. 3. Rr. N. FrashëriElona Hafizllari, VërdovëFlutur Dervishllari, Rr. Korçës, Lagj. 1, Shtëpi PrivateJulian Pera, MemlishtKasem Agastra, Rr. 10 Dëshmorët e PojskësKristina Todalli, L. 3, Rr. K. KarafiliLuan Seitllari, GështenjasManjola Begollari, P. 196, L. 4, Rr. Çeta e MokrrësNardi Abeshi, L. 2, Rr. RiniaNeritan Boçi, L. 2, Rr. RiniaNersila Rustemi, GështenjasOlsi Agolli, L. 3, Rr. K. KarafiliOrnela Cela, L. 1, Rr. R. ÇollakuPërparim Seitllari, MemelishtRenato Spirollari, Rr. Rinia, L. 2, P. 148Reimonda Spirollari, L.1, Rr.R. Çollaku, Tek Kisha,Servet Rapce, L. 5, Rr. C. ManeSokol Lushllari, LirSokol Mançellari, L. 4, Rr. G. HoncaniStefan Bardha, GrabovicëVangjole Como, Rr. L.como, L.4

*VLORË*

Altin Selman Skëndo, Rr. Ismet Çakerri Nr.62Blerta Haxhiaj, Rr. P. Leskaj L. PavarësiaDorjan Thoma Hudhra, Adr. Posta Fier Poro VlorëEliona Sheraj, Rr. Demokracia, P.1282, Shk.8, Ap.50 VlorëLiljana Muço, L. PavarsiaMirela Mystehali Derraj & Losmer Haxhiu P.595 VlorëPandeli Duni & Gjergji Spaho, L. O. Haxhiu Rr. Demokracia Nr.1063 VlorëSave Spiropali, L. I. Boletini, Rr.S. Zotaj

*LEZHË*

Bernardin Turkja, Shtëpia e Turkajve Shën KollFran Dode Kala, L. SpitalitLandi Prek Markaj, Gocaj, BalldrenLek Pjetri, Fshati Rrile, Kom. ShënkollKujtim Stali Ndoja, L. BeslidhjaMrike Gjoka, ShëngjinRajmond Pali, Kodër Marlekaj

*PËRRENJAS*

Ingert Samedin Llosa, L.2 P.52Illodian Polisi, L.1, P.12Viktor Balla

*DEVOLL*

Arben Sotir Malolli, BilishtAlbana Kastriot Duçi, KapshticëDanjel Niko Zeka, BilishtEda Avdi Sina, MirasErigerti DanglliLindita Hoxha, MirasSonila Kope, Tren

*KAVAJË*

Diana Gugashi, L. 2Elvira Koci Saliasi, L. 2 Sallbeg

*DIBËR*
Gazmir Zeneli, Bllacë Shupenzë

*PEQIN*

Nexhan Cokja, L. Çezmë

*KORÇË*

Agim Dushi, L. 6, Rr. 28 Nëntori, Nr. 10Albana Taqo Damo, LiqenasBruno Cino, L. 8, Rr. 7 Shkurti, Nr. 13Bledar Dervishi, MborjeEvelina Licenji, L. 7, Rr. S. Coli, Nr.10Enis Pema, L. 9, Rr. K. Grego, P. 10/5Eriselda Alfred Braho, L. 2, Rr. P. Cale, Nr.24Erjon Fasho, KakaçFatos Cenolli, L. 15, Rr. K. Drenova, P. 30/4Flora Pëllumbi, L. 4, rr. S. ShkurtiGani Jani, L. 16, Rr. V. Eftimiu, Pll. 52Gerta Dhimitri, Goskozë, KorçëGjergji Koruni, L.9, Rr M. Kostani,P. 5, Ap. 3Gjergj Polena, L.. 1, Rr. J. Duro, Nr.11Ilir Ngjela, L. 18, Rr. P. Shomo, Pll. 1 A/9Ilia Agolli, LumalasJulian Floriri, L. 11, Rr. P. Rexhepi, Nr.29Josif Qako, L. 18, Rr. P. Shamo, Pll. 21, Ap.10Klarita Qyli, DishnicëKostiko Deko, Blloku 1, MaliqLojala Malallari, L. 9, Rr. Gj. Kastrioti, Pll.3, Shka.11Mariglen Pandi Leka, KreshpanjMariglen Mullaj, L. 17, Rr. M. AfezolliMimoza Thoma Dhëmbi, Rr. S. Shkurti, Blloku i QelqitMigena Pane, L. 5, Rr. Rr. Telhaj, Pll. 11/13Nurie Etem Shaholli, VoskopojëNesti Thomaq Kinolli, L. 16, Rr. R. Telhaj, Pll.8, H.14,Olsa Sotir, RëmbecQazim Pinderi, L. 4, Rr. K. Tupo, Pll. 47Ranela Reshat Zeqo, L. 7, Rr. A. Koprencka, Nr.21Rozeta Taipllari & Venedik Taipllari, LozhanStavri Pandeli, Blloku i ri i sportit, Lagj. 10Shqiponja Shkëmbi, Lagj. 6, Rr. B. Kadia Nr.17Shkëlqim Maliq, Lagj. 15, Rr. K. Drenova, Pll. 33, H.15Viran Lera, Lagj. 12, Rr. V. Tromara, Nr. 60

*KUÇOVË*
Mirjana Sabri Dragoti, Rr. 11 ShkurtiMirjeta Kasem Teneqexhiu, Lagj. Ll. Prifti

*DURRËS*

Artur Muka, L.18, Rr A. Goga, P. 999Bledar Tasho, Rr. K.Kazanxhi, L. 12, Pll. 6/4, Shk.1Paulin Kavaja, L. 11, Rruga e Dëshmorëve, P. 259, Ap. 3Rakip Veshi, Xhafzotaj, BarbullushSonila Demir Zajmi, Lagj. 9, Rr.A. Goga, Nr. 155Viola Çopani, Lagj. 7, Rr. P. Foto, Shtëpia, Nr. 12

*MALIQ*

Vasilika Koçllari, Blloku Nr. 2, Maliq

*SHKODËR*

Fitnete Çelepija, Lagj. A. Haxhija, Rr. S. GolemiMerxhan Qerimaj, Lagj. V. Shanto, Rr. 13 DhjetoriRodolf Gjushi, Dajç, Bregu i BunësRudina Alikokaj, Lagj. A. Haxhija, Rr. M. Ulqinaku, Pll.11

*KUKËS*

Ermira Tusha, L. 6, Pll. 8, Shk. 2, Ap. 5Ilirjana Duraku & Gazmend Duraku L. 6, Pll. 68, Shk. 1, Ap. 1

*PESHKOPI*

Altin Tomçini, Lagj, Gj. DoçiDali Kamberi, Zimur Tomin

*LIBRAZHD*

Shkëlqim Roci, Hotolisht

*BAJRAM CURRI*
Din Hysenukaj, Lagj. Dardania

*Lista II

TIRANË*

Arben Ahmetaj Rr. S. BrahajArjan Hazisaj Rr. Gj. Kuqali P. 2 Shk. 6 Ap. 60Afrim Hasani Rr. Q. Stafa P. 17 Shk. 2 Ap. 19Bardhyl Zeneli Rr. V. Noti LaprakëBujar Çela Reparti Ushtarak 1102Edmir Bilal Dalipaj Rr. N. Mjeda P. 2 Shk. 2 Ap. 224Elena Irfan Metko Rr. K. Qipro Ish-kopshti 26Elton Llukani Rr. Dibër P.330 Shk. 1 Ap. 6Engjellush Sejdia, Ferit Mici Rr. R. PetrelaErjuz Mezini Rr. Ll. Miho Ap. 11 L. 6Eriselda Gjata Rr. Sh. Ishmi P. 52 Shk. 2 Ap. 19Fatmir Thomoraj Rr. Q. Stafa P. 2 Shk. 6 Ap. 60Granit Hoxha Universiteti Bujqësor KamzëIngrit Kurti & Dilaver Kurti Rr. N. Mjeda P. 2 Shk. 3 Ap. 24Irena Meta Rr. 5 Maji Kullat BinjakeLaureta Hasko Rr. K. Topia P. 2 Shk. 3 Ap. 7Lorenc Hysen Mestani & Edmond Topi Rr. Sami Frashri P. 20/2 Ap. 7Luan Duka Rr. Budi Ap. 41/1Luljeta Zini Shpuza & Arzen Shpuza Rr. S. Zorba Lgj. 10 Nr. 234Mehmet Memaga Lgj. 5 Rr. S. Cico P. 4/1 Shk. 1 Ap. 20Merita Collaku Fark e Vogël, SaukPelivan Prengji Rr. D. Bosko P. Al-MarkRoland Kondili & Yllson Ceci Rr. Njazi Meka P. 5 Shk. 1 Ap. 2Sadik Topalli P. 28 Shk.2 Ap.22 KamzëSonila Dervish Rr. Riza Cuka P. 6 Shk. 3 Ap. 28Sonila Pojani Rr. P. Rexhepi P. jeshil A. 1/2Silvana Dema Rr. I. Tomini P. Firma Çani Ap. 40 Shk.2Shpresa Hozhalli Rr. B. Curri P13/A Shk. 1 Ap. 6

*FIER*

Agron Miti Lako PojanArjan Niko L. K. Përmeti Rr.  J. XoxaAnisa Sabaudin Saliaj L. ApolloniaBledar Pëllumb Shehu L. 29 Nëntori Rr. P. PirroEdmond Leksi Kostandini L. MbrostarEnerjeta Konstandin Veizaj L. Kastriot Rr. Brigada e VIEnver Tetem Lamaj L. Konferenca e PezësEnerik Papa, Shënpjetër SemanFrida Shahin Bejda L. Konferenca e PezësGjinovefa Merko Cani Fshati HavaleasManuela Petrit Shahaj L. KastriotMarjola Pëllumb Shehu Lako PojanMiranda Cumani L. 11 Janari Rr. Dino KalenjaRenato Enver Çepele Re. E Spitalit RoskovecSafet Heqimaj L. Kryengritja e Fierit Rr. Ramiz Aranitasi P. 117 Ap. 9Sonila Agim Hila, Vajkan Komuna Mbrostra DermenasVera LamÇaj Drejtoria rajonale e Sigurimeve ShoqëroreXhezmi Merkaj L. 15 Tetori Rr. H. DishnicaZhaneta Sheqi L. Posta Fier

*KORÇË*

Admirim Bidillari LumalasAhdinaj Olger Rr. MiÇo Shkodrani L. 6 Nr. 24Arben Andoni L. 11 Rr. Vojo Kushi Nr.13Artur Shembitraku & Shefqet Shembitraku RovonikAsim Liso RomonikBerti Beqo Rr. LikonikDistoleta Repa L. 9 Rr. KiÇo Greco P. 7/15Dorela Guraj Rr. Ajet Gjindolli L. 17 P. 16Eduart Kadi L. 6 Rr. 29 Nëntori ish parku i IndustrisëEvelina Dhamo Rr. KiÇo DrenovaEmiljan Sheperi L. 4 Rr. V. DushkuEngjellush Adem Zade Rr. A. Gjindolli P. 6/7Enkelejda Plasari Rr. P. Shamo p. 22Gjergji Zane L. 18 Rr. Sh. Denari Ap. 1/2Lizjan Feim Brahimllari ZvirinoLiljana Demir Liso Blloku i Ri i Sportit L. 10Luljeta KorÇari BulgareaLlazi Gjika L. 1 Nr. 26Majlinda Jorgji Rr. Partizani L. 14Roland ManÇe Rr. Th. Martiri L. 4 P. 27Shpresa Terziu L. 5 Rr. Ballkomeni P.3 Nr.15Tatjana Koce L. 18 Rr. Petraq Shamo P. 23/12Tomi Mile Rr. Veteranve Nr. 61Valentina Demeniku Rr. Koli Tupa L. 1 Nr. 14Zamira Muslli L. Rrexhep Telhaj Vial 5Zenel Dunolli Vashtni

*PATOS*

Shqiponja Avdulla Toska L. E ReVjoleta RuÇaj, RrërësZamir Hajdar Rucaj

*LEZHE*
Bledar Hoxha L. Beslidhja P. 76Eduart Nikolli QendërPashke Lazri Dragushe

*SHKODER*

Anton Sokoli L. Ndoc Mazi Rr. Marin Barleti P. 83/2Angjelin VinÇens Filiali i PatositEmiljan Zadrima Bregu i BunësMirsida Isufi L. V. Kushi Rr. Nazmi KryeziuNevila NuÇiÇ Filiali i PatositNora Rroku Gajtan Guri i ZiGjovalin Xhaja Hot i RiZef Franja, Rrenc-Guri i Zi

*POGRADEC*

Brisilda Kroi Rr. 10 Dëshmorët e Pojskës L. 10Entela Kuqo RëmenjErvis Misliu Rr. Rinia L. 2 P. 14Mimoza Diko Lumi i TrehanitPetrit Diko Lumi i TrehanitVjosa Mimini MemelishtVlefta Shegani L. 1 Rr. 1 MajiZilije Dulellari Bucimas

*KUKES*

Elvana Hysen Biba L. 5 P. 5 Sh.3Lorena Nuhi Guri L. 4 P. 15 Shk. 3 Ap. 12Majlinda Rahman Shahu L. 6 P. 6 Shk. 2 Ap. 12

*RRESHEN*

Mira Doda P. 51 Shk. 2 Ap.6

*VLORE*
Majlinda Xhava L. 28 Nëntori Rr. Dëshmoret nr. 1Suela Durmishi L. 29 Nëntori Rr. Sadik Zotaj

*GRAMSH*
Eglantina Hoxha L. Xhile Lici P. 106Genc Ajazi L. Sportit P. 173Klodi Kishta L. Xhile Leci P. 106

*LAC*

Ilda Spahiu L. 3 P. 46 Shk. 1

*PERMET*

Piro Kole L. Sede

*TEPELEN*

Enver Refat Memushi Levan

*DEVOLL*
Abidin Paja SulVera Meka Rr. 1 Maji Bilisht

*DURRES*
Ardian Zoto L. PopulloreBerti Sinani SukthErmion Ibrahim Arapi L. 1 P. A. MoisiuSherif Kola Rrushkull

*BERAT*
Agim Mustafa Sena L. UznonëDenis Sami Qahalli L. MuzakajEva Papa L. Jani VruhoJetnor Refat Sheti VajkanJulinda Dogani L. 10 KorrikuLili Jorgi Xoxi L. 10 Korriku

----------


## Kryeplaku

Po atyre qe i del emri c'kushte duhet te plotesojne.... per te vazhduar me tej?

----------


## Albo

Llotaria amerikane   

*445 fituesit e Llotarisë Amerikane*

Departamenti Amerikan i Emigracionit ka përzgjedhur edhe 25 fitues të tjerë të Llotarisë Amerikane, duke e çuar numrin e përgjithshëm në 445. Gazeta “Tirana Observer” publikon sot listën me emrat më të rinj të fitueseve që kanë mbërritur në Postën Shqiptare. Të gjithë aplikuesit që kanë dalë fitues, në bazë të përzgjedhjes do të marrë një zarf nga Posta Shqiptare, ku do jetë jenë të gjitha procedurat dhe dokumentacioni shtesë për të vazhduar deri në përfundimin e procedurave dhe marrjen e vizës nga ambasada amerikane. Lista përbëhet nga tri pjesë, ku në data të ndryshme janë kthyer përgjigje nga ambasada. Në ditët në vijim pritet të vijnë dhe emra të tjerë, të cilët janë pjesë e fazës së parë të përzgjedhjes. 

lista e re e postes shqiptare botohen dhe pergjigjet e kaluara

Lista I

TIRANË 
DRITA THOMA NDONI, Rruga e Kavajës, Pallati 138, Shk. 2. Ap.16
PIRRO JANI, Rruga “Brigada e VIII, Pallati 6, Ap.49 
RUDEN VAKIARI, Bulevardi “Zogu I”, Pallatet “Agmi”, SH.P.H 2/7
ÇLIRIM SHKËLQIM METOXHA, Studio “Reli”, Kamëz
ALTINA RAPO SHALCA, Rr. “S. Petrela”, Nr.324, “K. Prifti”
ERMAL SERJANI, Rr. “Qamil Gurakuqi”, Pll.4, SHK.2, Ap.16
MUHAMED NAMIK NOVALLI, Rr. “Çekrezës”, Pll.84, Shk.1, Ap.3, Kamëz
EVA HOXHA, Rr. “Irfan Tomini” Pll. 88, Shk.4
RAIMONDA KONOMI, Rr. “Ali Demi”, Pll.133, Shk.1, Ap.11

KOSOVË
BEKIM KAJTAZI, Rr. “Bill Klinton”, 5/8 “D” 29 Dardania, Prishtinë

PËRRENJAS 
REFIK ADEM Albrahimi, Lagja 2

PËRMET
ROMEO JANKU, Lagjja “Mejden”
IDAJETE MIHALI, Lagjja “Partizani”

ERSEKË 
VANGJUSH STERJO GJERGO, Gostivisht

LËZHE
MALTIN PERDOCI, Qendër, Ungrej 

pogradec 
JANI BORO, Lagja 1, RR. “Reshit Çollaku”
SUELA CANI, Lagja 5, “Përroi i Çaprazit”

FIER 
REXHEP BUZI & AGIM BUZI, Lagjja “16 Prilli”, Hotel “Vjosa”

STELA BRATJA, Lagja “15 Tetori”, Rr. “Xhaxhi Andoni”

GJIROKASTËR 
ARTJON ZERVA & ARJAN LIGU, Lagjja “18 Shtatori”

BALLASH 
AQIF MATAJ, Lagjja “5 Shkurti”

BERAT 
IRENA FEJZI KAJA, Lagjja “Dëshmorët e Kombit”, Pall. “Konuda”
ADILE MYFIT MEHMETI, Lagjja “Kala”
XHOVAN PANDI SMAJRI Lagjja “Dëshmorët e Kombit”, Pallati 44

DURRËS 
ETLEVA ZOTOLLI, Bashkia Sukth 

ELBASAN
ISLAM SKËNDERI, Lagjja “Skënderbej” Fushë-Beret 

FUSHË-ARRËZ 
ELONA CENAJ & HYESN CENAJ, Fushë-Arrëz 

Lista II

Tiranë 
Abdyrraman Gjana, Rr. “Muhamet Gjollesha”, Pll.69, Shk.4, Ap.30
Adrinal Xheferraj & N. Prifti. Rr, “Ishmi”, P.13, Ap. 18
Albana Laknori, Fusha e Aviacionit, Godina 10
Albana Aliaj, Rr “Sali Nivica” P.14, SHk.1, Ap.2
Albana Vrapi, Rr. “M. Tutulani”, Nr.7. 
Albert Beba, Rr.”B. Golemi”, Shkolla Feniks, 1.8 Tiranë
Alfons Llasa, Rr “S.Zarba” 228, Tiranë 
Artemida Ramadan Vridhaj, Rr “Durrësit”, P.224, Ap.8
Andrea Pano, Rr “P. Dardha”, P.6, Ap.11, Laprakë
Arbri Hiqmet Hoxha, Rr. “Abdyl Frashëri”, P.3, Ap, 8,
Arben Dauti, Rr, “Qemal Stafa”, P.208/2, Ap. 3
Arban Shala, Rr, “Teli N. Dini”, Ap.1
Arila Ylli Gjoka, Rr. “Muhamet Gjollesha”, P.67/1, SHk.2, Ap.9
Arjan Zhllimo, “Bregu i Lumit”, Tiranë 0682730754
Artur Dardha, Rr. “Mine Peza”, P.200, Shk.2
Artan Xhaferraj, Rr. “M. MUcca”, Nr.37
Arjan Agolli, Rr. “Dibrës”, P.330, Sh.3, Ap.16
Agrim Rexhepi, Rr. “Aleksandër Moisi”, P.18/6, Ap.1
Armand Kapurova & N.Prifti, Rr. “Shyqyri Ishmi”, P.43, Ap.13
Amela Bejleri, Rr “Aleksandër Moisi”, P.66, Shk.12, Ap.5
Agron Cecaj, Rr “Don Bosko”, Pall. Mak, SHk.B-5, Ap.18
Bektash Tuda, Rr “Kongresi i Përmetit” (Ish-shkolla e Partisë)
Bertol Jahaj, Rr. “Sulejman Delvina”, P.9, Shk.1, AP.6
Bledi Biraj & Agim Biraj, Rr “Shalvaret”, Shk.4, Ap.44, 
Bora Gjokaj, Rr “Dibrës”, P.525, Shk.2, Ap, 7
Dashuri Këllezi & Fatmire Këllezi, Rr. “S.Petrela”, Kodra e Priftit
Dhimitër Nini Shati, Rr. “Komuna e Parisit”, 
Edurat Vishkurti, Lagja 11 “Bregu i Lumit” 
Edit Ura, Rr.”Mihal Grameno”, Pll.12, Shk.2, Ap.22
Ervin Zahaj, Rr, “S. Delvija”, L. “V. Shanto”, P.6, Shk.1, Ap.6
Ervin Todi Mile, Rr. “Q.Stafa”
Erti Nikolla, Rr. “Kavajës”, Pll.207, Shk.6, Ap.42
Ermir Aldervishi, Rr. “Mustafa Leshi”, Pll.3, Shk.3
Ermira Alfred Take, Rr, “Siri Kodra”, Pl.59, Shk.2, Ap.16
Emiliano Kalemi, Rr. “Ismail Zemali”, Pll. 2K
Entela Kokona, Rr. “M.Shyri”, Pll.8, Shk.2, Ap.1
Enida Balca, Rr. “Buda”, Nr.8
Etleva Goxhaj, Rr. “D.Hima”, Nr.11. Kulla ADA.P.O.B.X 2995
Eleonora Gegëvata, Rr. “Elbasanit”, “Tre Vëllezrit Kondi” 
Elmah Taraj, Rr. “M. Tutulani”, Pll.6, Ap.7
Elda Ashiku, Bul. “Bajram Curri”, Pll. 21, Shk.42, Ap.9
Fahri Toska, Rr, “Pesë Maji”, përball Ish-Kimisë 
Fehem Gecaj, Rr “Mihal Grameno”, Pll.1, Shk.1, Ap.16
Florida Xheka, Rr. “G.Heba”, Pll.13, 
Flutura Cenaj & Cela Sulejman, Rr. “Ali Demi”, 216, Shk.1, Ap.2
Fotir Cocoli, Rr. “Konferenca e Pezëz”-ish-Makazine e ËSK-ut
Festime Prensi, Rr. “Aleksandër Moisu”, Pll.66. Shk.11
Fitnete Lagji, Rr. “K. Gega”, Pll.1, Shk.1, Ap.15
Gentiana Aga Vishaj, “Vaqarr”
Gentiana Dushku, “Qytet Studenti”, God.18 Dhoma.10
Gleda Qirja, Rr, “Mihal Grameno”, Pll.62, SHk.2, AP.23
Gëzim Sheme Canaj, Rr, “Gani Domi”, Pll.4, Shk.7, Ap.73, Lagja 1
Ibrahim Kaja, Rr “Karl Gege”, Nr.13, Minimarket Xheni
Ilir Gjini Mustafa & Astrit Gjon Palaj, Rr, “S. Frashëri”, Pll. Vega, Shk.2
Iris Dari, Rr “Barrikadave”, Pll.129, Shk.1. Ap.5
Jeta Parllaku, Rr. “Frederik Shiroka”, Pll.1, Shk.2, Ap.5
Jonida Xhaferri, Rr, “H. Cenoymeri”, Nr.17
Kanan Hysi, Rr “P. Dardha”, Pll.40, Shk.2, Ap.23
Kastriot Muharremi, Rr “A. Kasemi”, Pll.1/1, Shk.3, Ap.54
Kimet Hasa & Petrit Reshla, Rr “Fushë Preili”, Paskuqan, Babrru.
Kreshik Marku, Rr, “Todi Shkurti”, Shk.4. Ap.12
Klodian Dautaj, Rr, “Pesë Maji”, Pll.3 Sek. 1, Ap.1
Laureta Gegëprifti, Rr, “Don Bosko”, Kulla.7, Kati.8-9
Luljeta Hogu, Rr, “Qemal Stafa”, Pll.11, Shk.3, Ap.28
Ludmilla Papa, Rr. “M. Gjollesha”, Bul “Vasil Shanto”, Pll.10, Ap.14
Luçiana Hameti, Rr “Sadik Petrela”, Porcelani
Lulëzim Gani Metani, “Sauk”
Manjola Tozlluku, Rr, “A. Sinani”, Pll.40/1, Ap.5
Marjana Rexhepi, RR, “A.Moisiu”, Pll.18/.6, Ap.1
Marte Doda, Rr “Don Bosko”, Kull, Huai, Pll.6, AP.3
Marin Janxo, K.P.1703
Mirdash Keci, Rr. “Qemal Stafa” Nr.216 
Marjeta Konomi Rr. “A.frasheri” P.9 Sh.2.ap.20
Majlinda Hafezi, P. 575/3 sh.1, Ap.10 Tiranë
Majlinda Gjoka Rr. “D.Bosko”, Sh.Private P.326
Mirela Quka Rr.”Artan Lenja”
Mimoza Q. Peqini Gjevari, Rr “Asim Vokshi”, Pll.33.2 Ap.15 
Natasha Vangjel Kamberi, Rr “K. Lushnjes”, Pll.32, Shk.3, Ap.30
Nazine Çekrezi, Ministria Mbrojtjes Tiranë
Nevina Hidri, Dobresh, Komuna Bërzhit Tiranë
Natasha Meci Poradeci, Kombinat Tiranë
Nazmi Hoxha, Galeria Kombëtare e Arteve Bul. Dëshmorët e Kombit
Pashke Dushaj. Kodra e Kuqe. 0682922071 Babrru. Tiranë
Petrit Garri, Rr “Grigor Heba”, Pll.30 Shk.1 Ap.1
Përparim Bici, Rr “Jordan Misja” Njësia 4, Lagja.9
Ramir Kolicci, Rr “M.Gjollesha”
Rozeta Gjyli, Rr “Durrësit”, 
Sabri Bilbili, Rr “I.Baxhiqi”, Nr.79/1
Suzana Fusja, Rr “Gani Domi”, P.1, Shk.1, Ap.1
Suela Sami, Rr “D.Alla”, Nr.505
Suzana Ballka & A. Ballka Rr. “Kavajës” P.71 Sh.1 Ap.21
Shyqyri Xhiherri, Rr “Bardhyl”, P.5, Shk.3, Ap.14
Suzana Xhabafti & Suzana Pupe, Rr. “Ali Demi”, P.255. Shk.3, Ap.32
Tasim Sejko, Rr. “Muhamet Gjollesha” P. 59, Shk.3
Tonin Lela, Rr. “Th. Ziko”, P. 653, Ah. 1 Ap. 20 
Ulvije Plaku, Rr. “M.Grameno”, Sheshi i Ri, Nr.18
Vigina Huxhi, Rr “R.Xhajko”, Ap.19, P.61/4/ Lagja.4
Xhane Bardhi, L.4, Kamëz

GJIROKASTËR 
Armand Pasha & Arjan Ligu L. “18 Shtatori”
Illement Veizaj & Arjan Ligu L. “18 Shkurti”
Leone Rexhaj & Arjan Ligu. L. “18 shtatori”

KRUJË 
Ani Beraj L. Varosh P. 68, Shk. 2
Liria Meta, Nikël
Skënder Blushi L. 4 Pengilej

ELBASAN 
Artur Koçiaj, L. E re, Rr. “V. Xhuavani” Nr. 3
Bujar Musta, Gjykata e Rrethit Gjyqësor, L “5 Maji”
Drita Taromani, L. “Partizani” P. 650
Drita Qosja, L. “Haxhias” P. 588/1 Nr. 14
Elidon Xhani L. “Haxhias”, P. 645/5, H/B, Ap. 13
Ledia Veshi, Rr. “L. Gurakuqi”, P. 54, H.C. Ap. 2
Marja Bebei L. “Shënkoll”, Rr. “Th. Llafeli”
Mehmet Gurra, L “Partizani”, Nr. 11
Veli Tosku, L. “Skënderbej”, Autostrada Pranë Kalçetos

GRAMSH
Adelina Zajmi, L. “Holta” P. 52
Lorenc Papri Ceruj
Valbona Bita, Lagja, “Blloku Nr. 5”

ERSEK
Donika Dilo, Blloku Nr. 1 Kolonjë
Lindita Hoxha, Fshati Miras
Teuta Telo, Blloku Nr.3

FIER
Adriano Mina Sinani, L. “Liri” Rr. “J. Xoxa” P. 122
Adriana Miti Nuraj, L. “15 Tetori” Rr. “T. Shkurti”
Artur Oreshkovi, Rruga “Th. Kopaçe” Posta Fier L. “8 Shkurti”
Altina Ramiz Isufaj L. “15 Tetori” Tek Sigurimet Shoqërore
Çiljeta Mikail Sulo, Rruga “Tomorr Dizdari” Parafabrikat 5 
Dhimitraq Nikollë Naka, L “Kastrioti i Ri”, Rr. “N.Aliu”
Enkelejda Plepi, L. “16 Prilli”, Rr. “J. Cakrani” P.2, Ap.1
Ervin Sabri Hasa, L. “K. Pezeza”, Rr. “J. Xaxa”, P.145
Etfiqi Skënder Gjini, L. 1 Maji Rr. “P. Filka”
Eriselda Seneu, L. “Apollonia”, Rr. “Mustaj”, Shtëpia 17 
Enkelejd Prift, L. “1maj”, Rr. “J.Bakalli”, P.m.p.8
Fatmir Harizaj, Rr. “Tasi Dema”, L. “1 Maji”
Fatbardha Sabri Saliaj, L. “Kryengritja e Fierit” Rr. “Dinjo Kafenja”, P. 15 
Fredi Proko, Mbrostar, Nr.24
Florent Bari Dervishi, Rr. “Mujo Ulqinaku” P.15, L. “15 Tetori”
Gentian Miti Profka, L.”29 Nëntori”, Rr.”D.Hekali”, P.39
Gentian Todi & Thamo Grecalli, Komuna Qendër.
Irma Bajram Agushi, L. 28, Marsi Patos
Luftav Isa Nurka, L. “Kryengritja e Fierit” Rr. “R. Aranitasi”, Ap. 149, Sh.4
Mervhert Brahim Ymeraj, L. “Afrimi i Ri”
Miljana Tasi Profka, Fshati Marinëz Komuna Kuman
Mikel Miti Naço
Mirka Abedin Daria, L. “8 Shkurti”, Rr. “Th. Kopaçe”, P. 12
Nikoll Pali Profka Rr. “M.Agolli”
Olsi Verxhin Lino, Rr. “Todi Shkurti”, L. “15 Tetori”, Nr.9
Pëllumb Nishat Aliaj, L. “1 Maji” Rr. “A. Culi”
Pranvera Xhaferr Iliazi, L. “11 Janari”, P. 13 “Liri Gero”
Rudina Miti Fico, Rr. “Semanit” L. “Apollonia”
Roberta Pilo Shyte, L. “Shesh i Madh”
Silvana Muharremi, L. “8 Shkurti” Rr. “Th. Kopoçe” P. 115/1 
Shpresa Ali Shehu, L. “16 Prilli”, Rr. “S. Kala”, pranë Stadiumit
Teuta Hajdari & Neki Hajdari, Rr. “Ramiz Aranitasi”, L. “Kastrioti”
Vasillaq Thoma Mife, L. “15 Tetor”, Rr. “X. Ardani”, P. 1 
Ylber Myftar Becolli, Posta Fier, L. “8 Shkurti”, Blloku i Pjeshkave 3. 

LUSHNJE
Afrim Loci P.20. L.Kongresi
Arjola Manohosa, Me Qera L. “S.Libohova”
Blerina Rustem Qosja, “Raiffaisen Bank Branch”
Enualada Zerdella L. “S. Libohova”, P. 94
Ergent Meco & Engjell Meca L. “Çlirim”, P. 10
Liza Tashi & Llamber Tashi, L. “1”, Divjakë
Llambri Liko, L. “G.muço”
Juxhin Fadil Haxhi, L. “Gafurr Muço”, P. 208
Matilda Kurti & Beshir Kurti, L. “G.muço”, P.6/H
Ofsian Karjani & N. Karjani L. “K. Qystri”

PATOS
Agush Hasan Hoda, L. “29 Marsi”
Ervin Fiqiri Darraj, L. “1 Maji”
Endri Elmaz Shpërdheja, Grizë Lenginas
Entela Agim Lamaj, L.”1 maji”, Rr. “K.Marku”

BALLSH
Merjeme Nazeraj, L. “8 Shkurti”

BERAT
Albert Llukan Monka, L. “10 Korriku”
Anesti Todi Lloceli, L. “Barridada”, P. 27, Ap. 5 
Basmije Tajar Arapi, Rr. “P.lulo”, Lgj. “28 Nëntori”
Eglantina Ylvi Merdani, L. “Çlirim”
Kreshnik Bedri Toska, Velabisht
Luljeta Musa Karaj, L. “J.Vraka”
Mario Haki Veleshnja, L. “30 Vjetori”
Natasha Lefter Vasilia, L. “30 Vjetori”
Nertila Nova, L. “30 Vjetori” P. 73, Shk. 1, Ap. 6
Silvana Flamur Lloka, L. “Jani Vrusha”, P.21, Ap.20 
Sonila Vangjel Bitri, L. “Dëshmorët e Kombit”, P. Konuda, Shk.2 
Shpëtim Qerim Caushaj, Uznovë
Valbona Valter Plaku & Valter Plaku, L. “Kushtrimi”, P. 268, Sh.1, A.4 
Vexhi Sherif Macaka, L. “Donika Kastrioti”
Xhemal Adem Hima, Dëshnik

Ura Vajgurore
Marjeta Tahir Ziu, L. “4 Shtatori”

POGRADEC 
Artur Kllamollari, L. “1”, Zona Industriale
Arjan Kokoneshi, L. “5”, Rr. “K. Karafili”, P. 50
Armonda Çollaku, Rr. “R. Çollaku”, L. 2. P. 56
Andon Shkurti, Rr. “Naim Frsashëri” L. 13
Bashkim Mukollari, Rr. “Islam Dani”, Nr. 191, L. 5
Besime Brahaj, Piskupat
Brikena Mingo, Rr. “Industriale”, L. 1
Blerina Xhenga, L. “4”, Rr. “Kala”
Edison Musollari, L. 2, Rr. “Unaza e Re”
Edri Luan Ismail, L.4, Rr. “Ceta e Mokrrës”
Elvira Tasha, Buçinas
Erjon Osmanaj, L. 4, “Kala”, P. i Spitalit
Erjon Llazi, Rr. “G. Butka”, P.64, L. 2
Erjon Kerthi, L. 3. Rr. “N. Frashëri”
Elona Hafizllari, Vërdovë 
Flutur Dervishllari, Rr. “Korçës”, Lagj. 1, Shtëpi Private
Julian Pera, Memlisht
Kasem Agastra, Rr. “10 Dëshmorët e Pojskës”
Kristina Todalli, L. 3, Rr. “K. Karafili” 
Luan Seitllari, Gështenjas
Manjola Begollari, P. 196, L. 4, Rr. “Çeta e Mokrrës”
Nardi Abeshi, L. 2, Rr. “Rinia”
Neritan Boçi, L. 2, Rr. “Rinia”
Nersila Rustemi, Gështenjas
Olsi Agolli, L. 3, Rr. “K. Karafili”
Ornela Cela, L. 1, Rr. “R. Çollaku” 
Përparim Seitllari, Memelisht
Renato Spirollari, Rr. “Rinia”, L. 2, P. 148
Reimonda Spirollari, L.1, Rr.”R. Çollaku”, Tek Kisha, 
Servet Rapce, L. 5, Rr. “C. Mane” 
Sokol Lushllari, Lir 
Sokol Mançellari, L. 4, Rr. “G. Honcani” 
Stefan Bardha, Grabovicë
Vangjole Como, Rr. “L.como”, L.4

VLORË 
Altin Selman Skëndo, Rr. “Ismet Çakerri” Nr.62
Blerta Haxhiaj, Rr. “P. Leskaj” L. “Pavarësia”
Dorjan Thoma Hudhra, Adr. Posta Fier Poro Vlorë
Eliona Sheraj, Rr. “Demokracia”, P.1282, Shk.8, Ap.50 Vlorë
Liljana Muço, L. “Pavarsia” 
Mirela Mystehali Derraj & Losmer Haxhiu P.595 Vlorë
Pandeli Duni & Gjergji Spaho, L. “O. Haxhiu” Rr. “Demokracia” Nr.1063 Vlorë
Save Spiropali, L. “I. Boletini”, Rr.”S. Zotaj”

LEZHË
Bernardin Turkja, Shtëpia e Turkajve Shën Koll
Fran Dode Kala, L. Spitalit
Landi Prek Markaj, Gocaj, Balldren
Lek Pjetri, Fshati Rrile, Kom. Shënkoll
Kujtim Stali Ndoja, L. Beslidhja
Mrike Gjoka, Shëngjin
Rajmond Pali, Kodër Marlekaj

PËRRENJAS
Ingert Samedin Llosa, L.2 P.52
Illodian Polisi, L.1, P.12
Viktor Balla

DEVOLL
Arben Sotir Malolli, Bilisht
Albana Kastriot Duçi, Kapshticë
Danjel Niko Zeka, Bilisht
Eda Avdi Sina, Miras
Erigerti Danglli
Lindita Hoxha, Miras
Sonila Kope, Tren

KAVAJË
Diana Gugashi, L. 2
Elvira Koci Saliasi, L. 2 “Sallbeg”

DIBËR
Gazmir Zeneli, Bllacë Shupenzë

PEQIN 
Nexhan Cokja, L. “Çezmë”

KORÇË
Agim Dushi, L. 6, Rr. “28 Nëntori”, Nr. 10
Albana Taqo Damo, Liqenas
Bruno Cino, L. 8, Rr. “7 Shkurti”, Nr. 13
Bledar Dervishi, Mborje 
Evelina Licenji, L. 7, Rr. “S. Coli”, Nr.10
Enis Pema, L. 9, Rr. “K. Grego”, P. 10/5
Eriselda Alfred Braho, L. 2, Rr. “P. Cale”, Nr.24
Erjon Fasho, Kakaç
Fatos Cenolli, L. 15, Rr. “K. Drenova”, P. 30/4
Flora Pëllumbi, L. 4, rr. “S. Shkurti”
Gani Jani, L. 16, Rr. “V. Eftimiu”, Pll. 52
Gerta Dhimitri, Goskozë, Korçë
Gjergji Koruni, L.9, Rr “M. Kostani”,P. 5, Ap. 3
Gjergj Polena, L.. 1, Rr. “J. Duro”, Nr.11
Ilir Ngjela, L. 18, Rr. “P. Shomo”, Pll. 1 A/9
Ilia Agolli, Lumalas
Julian Floriri, L. 11, Rr. “P. Rexhepi”, Nr.29
Josif Qako, L. 18, Rr. “P. Shamo”, Pll. 21, Ap.10
Klarita Qyli, Dishnicë
Kostiko Deko, Blloku 1, Maliq
Lojala Malallari, L. 9, Rr. “Gj. Kastrioti”, Pll.3, Shka.11
Mariglen Pandi Leka, Kreshpanj
Mariglen Mullaj, L. 17, Rr. “M. Afezolli”
Mimoza Thoma Dhëmbi, Rr. “S. Shkurti”, Blloku i Qelqit
Migena Pane, L. 5, Rr. “Rr. Telhaj”, Pll. 11/13
Nurie Etem Shaholli, Voskopojë
Nesti Thomaq Kinolli, L. 16, Rr. “R. Telhaj”, Pll.8, H.14, 
Olsa Sotir, Rëmbec
Qazim Pinderi, L. 4, Rr. “K. Tupo”, Pll. 47
Ranela Reshat Zeqo, L. 7, Rr. “A. Koprencka”, Nr.21
Rozeta Taipllari & Venedik Taipllari, Lozhan
Stavri Pandeli, Blloku i ri i sportit, Lagj. 10
Shqiponja Shkëmbi, Lagj. 6, Rr. “B. Kadia” Nr.17
Shkëlqim Maliq, Lagj. 15, Rr. “K. Drenova”, Pll. 33, H.15
Viran Lera, Lagj. 12, Rr. “V. Tromara”, Nr. 60

KUÇOVË
Mirjana Sabri Dragoti, Rr. “11 Shkurti”
Mirjeta Kasem Teneqexhiu, Lagj. “Ll. Prifti”

DURRËS
Artur Muka, L.18, Rr “A. Goga”, P. 999
Bledar Tasho, Rr. “K.Kazanxhi”, L. 12, Pll. 6/4, Shk.1
Paulin Kavaja, L. 11, “Rruga e Dëshmorëve”, P. 259, Ap. 3
Rakip Veshi, Xhafzotaj, Barbullush
Sonila Demir Zajmi, Lagj. 9, Rr.”A. Goga”, Nr. 155
Viola Çopani, Lagj. 7, Rr. “P. Foto”, Shtëpia, Nr. 12
MALIQ
Vasilika Koçllari, Blloku Nr. 2, Maliq

SHKODËR
Fitnete Çelepija, Lagj. “A. Haxhija”, Rr. “S. Golemi”
Merxhan Qerimaj, Lagj. “V. Shanto”, Rr. “13 Dhjetori”
Rodolf Gjushi, Dajç, Bregu i Bunës
Rudina Alikokaj, Lagj. “A. Haxhija”, Rr. “M. Ulqinaku”, Pll.11

KUKËS
Ermira Tusha, L. 6, Pll. 8, Shk. 2, Ap. 5
Ilirjana Duraku & Gazmend Duraku L. 6, Pll. 68, Shk. 1, Ap. 1

PESHKOPI
Altin Tomçini, Lagj, “Gj. Doçi”
Dali Kamberi, Zimur Tomin
LIBRAZHD
Shkëlqim Roci, Hotolisht
BAJRAM CURRI
Din Hysenukaj, Lagj. “Dardania”


Lista III

TIRANË
Arben Ahmetaj Rr. “S. Brahaj” 
Arjan Hazisaj Rr. “Gj. Kuqali” P. 2 Shk. 6 Ap. 60
Afrim Hasani Rr. “Q. Stafa” P. 17 Shk. 2 Ap. 19
Bardhyl Zeneli Rr. “V. Noti” Laprakë
Bujar Çela Reparti Ushtarak 1102
Edmir Bilal Dalipaj Rr. “N. Mjeda” P. 2 Shk. 2 Ap. 224
Elena Irfan Metko Rr. “K. Qipro” Ish-kopshti 26
Elton Llukani Rr. “Dibër” P.330 Shk. 1 Ap. 6 
Engjellush Sejdia, Ferit Mici Rr. “R. Petrela” 
Erjuz Mezini Rr. “Ll. Miho” Ap. 11 L. 6
Eriselda Gjata Rr. “Sh. Ishmi” P. 52 Shk. 2 Ap. 19
Fatmir Thomoraj Rr. “Q. Stafa” P. 2 Shk. 6 Ap. 60
Granit Hoxha Universiteti Bujqësor Kamzë 
Ingrit Kurti & Dilaver Kurti Rr. “N. Mjeda” P. 2 Shk. 3 Ap. 24
Irena Meta Rr. “5 Maji” Kullat Binjake 
Laureta Hasko Rr. “K. Topia” P. 2 Shk. 3 Ap. 7
Lorenc Hysen Mestani & Edmond Topi Rr. “Sami Frashri” P. 20/2 Ap. 7
Luan Duka Rr. “Budi” Ap. 41/1
Luljeta Zini Shpuza & Arzen Shpuza Rr. “S. Zorba” Lgj. 10 Nr. 234
Mehmet Memaga Lgj. 5 Rr. “S. Cico” P. 4/1 Shk. 1 Ap. 20
Merita Collaku Fark e Vogël, Sauk
Pelivan Prengji Rr. “D. Bosko” P. Al-Mark
Roland Kondili & Yllson Ceci Rr. “Njazi Meka” P. 5 Shk. 1 Ap. 2
Sadik Topalli P. 28 Shk.2 Ap.22 Kamzë 
Sonila Dervish Rr. “Riza Cuka” P. 6 Shk. 3 Ap. 28
Sonila Pojani Rr. “P. Rexhepi” P. jeshil A. 1/2 
Silvana Dema Rr. “I. Tomini” P. Firma Çani Ap. 40 Shk.2 
Shpresa Hozhalli Rr. “B. Curri” P13/A Shk. 1 Ap. 6

FIER
Agron Miti Lako Pojan 
Arjan Niko L. “K. Përmeti” Rr. “ J. Xoxa” 
Anisa Sabaudin Saliaj L. “Apollonia” 
Bledar Pëllumb Shehu L. “29 Nëntori” Rr. “P. Pirro”
Edmond Leksi Kostandini L. “Mbrostar”
Enerjeta Konstandin Veizaj L. “Kastriot” Rr. “Brigada e VI”
Enver Tetem Lamaj L. “Konferenca e Pezës” 
Enerik Papa, Shënpjetër Seman 
Frida Shahin Bejda L. “Konferenca e Pezës” 
Gjinovefa Merko Cani Fshati Havaleas 
Manuela Petrit Shahaj L. “Kastriot” 
Marjola Pëllumb Shehu Lako Pojan
Miranda Cumani L. “11 Janari” Rr. “Dino Kalenja”
Renato Enver Çepele Re. “E Spitalit” Roskovec 
Safet Heqimaj L. “Kryengritja e Fierit” Rr. “Ramiz Aranitasi” P. 117 Ap. 9
Sonila Agim Hila, Vajkan Komuna Mbrostra Dermenas
Vera LamÇaj Drejtoria rajonale e Sigurimeve Shoqërore
Xhezmi Merkaj L. “15 Tetori” Rr. “H. Dishnica” 
Zhaneta Sheqi L. “Posta Fier”

KORÇË
Admirim Bidillari Lumalas 
Ahdinaj Olger Rr. “MiÇo Shkodrani” L. “6” Nr. 24 
Arben Andoni L. “11” Rr. “Vojo Kushi” Nr.13
Artur Shembitraku & Shefqet Shembitraku Rovonik
Asim Liso Romonik 
Berti Beqo Rr. “Likonik”
Distoleta Repa L. “9” Rr. “KiÇo Greco” P. 7/15
Dorela Guraj Rr. “Ajet Gjindolli” L. “17” P. 16
Eduart Kadi L. “6” Rr. “29 Nëntori” ish parku i Industrisë 
Evelina Dhamo Rr. “KiÇo Drenova” 
Emiljan Sheperi L. “4” Rr. “V. Dushku” 
Engjellush Adem Zade Rr. “A. Gjindolli” P. 6/7
Enkelejda Plasari Rr. “P. Shamo” p. 22
Gjergji Zane L. “18” Rr. “Sh. Denari” Ap. 1/2
Lizjan Feim Brahimllari Zvirino 
Liljana Demir Liso Blloku i Ri i Sportit L. “10” 
Luljeta KorÇari Bulgarea
Llazi Gjika L. “1” Nr. 26 
Majlinda Jorgji Rr. “Partizani” L. “14” 
Roland ManÇe Rr. “Th. Martiri” L. “4” P. 27
Shpresa Terziu L. “5” Rr. Ballkomeni” P.3 Nr.15
Tatjana Koce L. “18” Rr. “Petraq Shamo” P. 23/12
Tomi Mile Rr. “Veteranve” Nr. 61
Valentina Demeniku Rr. “Koli Tupa” L. “1” Nr. 14
Zamira Muslli L. “Rrexhep Telhaj” Vial 5
Zenel Dunolli Vashtni

PATOS
Shqiponja Avdulla Toska L. “E Re” 
Vjoleta RuÇaj, Rrërës 
Zamir Hajdar Rucaj 

LEZHE 
Bledar Hoxha L. “Beslidhja” P. 76
Eduart Nikolli Qendër 
Pashke Lazri Dragushe 

SHKODER 
Anton Sokoli L. “Ndoc Mazi” Rr. “Marin Barleti” P. 83/2
Angjelin VinÇens Filiali i Patosit
Emiljan Zadrima Bregu i Bunës 
Mirsida Isufi L. “V. Kushi” Rr. “Nazmi Kryeziu”
Nevila NuÇiÇ Filiali i Patosit 
Nora Rroku Gajtan Guri i Zi 
Gjovalin Xhaja Hot i Ri 
Zef Franja, Rrenc-Guri i Zi 

POGRADEC
Brisilda Kroi Rr. “10 Dëshmorët e Pojskës” L. “10”
Entela Kuqo Rëmenj 
Ervis Misliu Rr. “Rinia” L. “2” P. 14
Mimoza Diko Lumi i Trehanit
Petrit Diko Lumi i Trehanit 
Vjosa Mimini Memelisht 
Vlefta Shegani L. “1” Rr. “1 Maji”
Zilije Dulellari Bucimas

KUKES
Elvana Hysen Biba L. “5” P. 5 Sh.3
Lorena Nuhi Guri L. 4 P. 15 Shk. 3 Ap. 12
Majlinda Rahman Shahu L. “6” P. 6 Shk. 2 Ap. 12

RRESHEN 
Mira Doda P. 51 Shk. 2 Ap.6 

VLORE 
Majlinda Xhava L. “28 Nëntori” Rr. “Dëshmoret” nr. 1
Suela Durmishi L. “29 Nëntori” Rr. “Sadik Zotaj”

GRAMSH 
Eglantina Hoxha L. “Xhile Lici” P. 106
Genc Ajazi L. “Sportit” P. 173 
Klodi Kishta L. “Xhile Leci” P. 106

LAC
Ilda Spahiu L. “3” P. 46 Shk. 1 

PERMET 
Piro Kole L. “Sede” 

TEPELEN 
Enver Refat Memushi Levan

DEVOLL
Abidin Paja Sul 
Vera Meka Rr. “1 Maji” Bilisht 
DURRES 
Ardian Zoto L. “Popullore” 
Berti Sinani Sukth 
Ermion Ibrahim Arapi L. “1” P. A. Moisiu”
Sherif Kola Rrushkull

BERAT 
Agim Mustafa Sena L. “Uznonë”
Denis Sami Qahalli L. “Muzakaj” 
Eva Papa L. “Jani Vruho”
Jetnor Refat Sheti Vajkan 
Julinda Dogani L. “10 Korriku”
Lili Jorgi Xoxi L. “10 Korriku”

----------


## Dreamer

Pyetje

Ata qe jane jashte dhe kane aplikuar si shqiptare por duke vene adresen e jashtme nqf fitojne nuk do te figuronin ne ket liste?

Pra kjo liste nuk eshte e marre nga departamenti zyrtar ne amerike per te gjithe personat me nenshtetesi shqiptare qe fituan llotarine? Thjesht nje liste e bere nga zyra e postes ku cdo leter qe vjen nga adresa e departamentit te llotarive, emri i personit shtohet ne liste dhe publikohet ne gazete, apo jo?

----------


## ediberati

a e ke njeri iden se ku mund ti gjejme, ne qe jemi jashte shqiperise, emrat tane dhe qe kemi vene adresa te huaja, dhe sa per te ditur e kemi fituar apo jo dhe mos te presim me ankth na vjen apo jo kjo leter nga ambasada amerikane?

----------


## Albo

*LISTA E FITUESVE TE LLOTARISE AMERIKANE*


TIRANE
ARJAN VANGJUSH POPLI, Rruga “Komuna e Parisit”
JULIAN NAKUCI & KITA NAKUCI, Rruga “Nikolla Lena” Nr.37
MYZEJEN RAMIZ QELIKU, Rruga “Mihal Grameno” Nr.74/1
EUGEN SEFER ZHEGA, Rruga “Irfan Tomini”, Vila Nr.12
ZAMIRA KALLFA, Rruga “A.Visha”, Pallati Nr.13, Shkalla 5, Apartamenti 85
BLERINA ZYBA & ASTRIT ZYBA, Kamëz, Pallati Nr.88, Ap.11
IMELDA KOKA, Rruga “Ferit Xhejko”, Pallati Nr. 59/6, Shkalla 1, Ap.17
ARJETA DAUTI, Rruga “Qemal Stafa” Nr.184
MALVIN LLESH SIMONI, Rruga e “Elbasanit”
FATMIRA NURÇELLARI, Rruga “Jordan Misja”, Banesa Nr.1, Shkolla “Harry Fultz”
FATIME DELILAJ, Rruga “Bedri Karapici”
ARDIT SHPETIM ALIÇKA, Rruga “Sitki Çiço”, Ap.9, Pallati 1
ASIME CECI, Rruga “Don Bosko”, Kullat “Hawai”, Kulla 4, Ap.3/6
LULJETA CENAJ, Rruga “Ali Demi”, Pallati 216/2, Shk.1, Ap.2
ILIR NGJELA, Rruga “Muhamet Gjollesha”, Pallati 58, Shk.2, Ap.26
MANUELA MAMAQI & N.PRIFTI, Rruga “Shyqyri Ishmi”, Pallati 43, Ap.18
ARTA GUMA, Laprakë, Rruga “Riza Cuka”, Pallati 1, Shk.1, Ap.12 
ANILA PAPAVANGJELI, Rruga “Beqir Luga” Nr.1/1
FRAN CARA, Rruga e “Dibrës”, Lagjja 10, Pallati 400/4
ARGJIRO KOSTAQ PANGO, Sheshi “Avni Rustemi” Nr.22
GLADJOLA ALIMEHMETI, Rruga “Hoxhë Vokrri” Nr.10
BLEDAR HOXHA, Frutikulturë, Kamëz
ERIS KARRECI, Rruga “Don Bosko”, Pallati “Al-Mak”, Shk.6, Ap.8
ELHAME DOMI, Rruga “Todi Shkurti”, Kompleksi “Zenaj”
PRANVERA TAGANI & SKIFTER TAGANI, Bulevardi “Zogu i Parë”, Pallati i ri pranë Cirkut
MARIANA KOKERI, Bulevardi “Bajram Curri”, Pallati 25, Shk.3, Ap.2
ILIAN XHOVALIN KURAJ, Rruga “Kongresi i Lushnjës”, Pallati 39, Shk.2, Ap.2
LUBJANA VEBI RUSI, Frutikulturë, Kamëz
ARBEN BEDO, Rruga “Ali Demi”, Pallati 122, Shk.2, Ap.6
MENTOR LALA, Komuna Paskuqan, Lagja “Fushë Kërcik”
GËZIM SHËNKOLLI, Kodër-Kamëz
DHIMTRI CICO, “Ali Pashë Gucia”, 76/1, Ap. 7
MRIKË PRENDI, Rr. “Mrikë Prendi”, Laprakë
ERIS QATA, Rr “Ali Demi”, Lagja 1, P 4, Ap. 8, Sh. 1
SHYRETE VATOCI, Lagja “Collak”, Farkë e vogël
SKËNDER CUFO, Rr. “Gjin Bue Shpata”, P “Moskat”, Sh 6, Ap. 48/1
ERJON DARDABELLA, Rr. “Imer Kurti”, P. 6, Sh 2, Ap. 12/3
MIGENA JENIÇERI, Rr. “Gjergj Legisi”, P. 1, Sh.1, Ap. 1, Laprakë
VASIL DOKO, Rr “Margarita Tutulani”, P 13/4, Ap. 2
ROZETA CALI, Fshati Pinet, Komuna Ndroq
ERIONA MNIKA, Rr. “Hasim Vokshi”, P. 119, Sh. 3, Ap. 52
NEXHMI KURRILA & SEIFI HOXHA, Rr. “Riza Cerova”, P. 164/1, Ap. 10

POGRADEC
ENKELEDA DOKO, Lagja 1, ish-zona industriale
ALBAN FEZOLLARI, Kalivaç
ANDI QYRKU, Bishnicë
DHURATA GORA, Buçimas
DALLËNDYSHE AMETLLARI, Lagja 3, Rr. “K. Karafili”, p 109
DONIKA BLACERI, Lagja 4, Rr. “Gani Hamcani”
MONDI TOROLLARI, Hudenisht
VERA LAÇKA, Lagja 1, Rr. “R. Çollaku”, Pallati “Fidos”
HAXHIJE BERBERI, Lagja 2, Rr. “Fan Noli”, P 174
ELTONA DIKELLARI, Lagja 1, Rruga e Volorekës
SERIJE HAMOLLI, Lagja 5, Rr. “Et’hem Haxhija”, P 90
JORIDA PALLA, Lagja 2, Rr. “Rinia”, P 40
JOVAN AMBO, Lagja “Kala”, P “Guri i Kuq”
FITRET LAME, Lagja 2, Rr. “R. Çollaku”, P 56
AFRIM DAUTLLARI, Lagja 5, Rr. “C. Mane”, P 193

GRAMSH
VANGJEL TRUSHI, Lagja “Xh. Lici”, P 136
FLORIAN TAFA, Lagja “18 gushti”, P 87
JONIDA ILMI ZANI, Kushovë

LIBRAZHD
ULIKS FAIK SHEBEKU, Lagja 1, P 79

BAJRAM CURRI
FATMIRA NEZAJ, Lagja “Ll. Kolgegaj”

RRËSHEN
EDMOND BECI & BARDHOK BECI, Zajs, Kurbnesh

BERAT
PALUSH KOSTAQ KËRDHICKA, Lagja “Donika Kastrioti”, P 251
VJOLLCA KASËM HOXHA, Lagja “Murat Çepele”
PETRIT SHUAIP ZYLYFTARI, Lagja “Jani Vruho”
MIMOZA AVNI SALILLARI, Fushë-Peshtan
DERVISH HILMI VELAGOSHTI, Lagja “Donika Kastrioti” P 256/1, Ap. 14

GJIROKASTËR
MIHAL HARALLAMB ZUMA, Lagja “Blloku i Furrave”
RITVAN BAXHA & ARJAN LIGU, Lagja “18 shtatori”
SHKËLQIM HAXHOLLI & ARJAN LIGU, Lagja 
“18 Shtatori”

FIER
MIMOZA RAZI LILAJ, lagja “15 Tetori”
ERVIS AGIM ALIBEAJ, Varibob, Cakran
VALENTIN SHAQIR GJINO, Celigrad
VIOLETA NEXHAT DAKO, lagja “Liri Gega”
VALBONA NIKO KOLA, lagja “Sheq i madh”
JAHO JAKUP TARE, lagja “Kastriot”
NEIM RAMADAN REXHEPAJ, lagja “Konferenca 
e Pezës”
REDJAN QEMAL LULALAJ, lagja “Kastriot”
ANTONETA STAVRI PRIFTI, lagja “15 Tetori”
AGUSH HASAN HODAJ, lagja “Kastriot”
ALMARIN AGRON REXHEPI, lagja “29 Nëntori”
LEDION HAXHI DAKA, lagja “Kryengritja e Fierit”
ERFAEL LUTO HOXHA, lagja “15 Tetori”
LORENA VANGJEL BARE, lagja “11 Janari”
ARBEN NUHAJ, lagja “1 Maji”
ELONA GJINI, lagja “Sheq i vogël”

VLORË
LEJDO ALIAJ, lagja “Partizani”, rruga “Ali Demi”
BAFTIAR ALIAJ, lagja “Partizani”, rruga “Ali Demi”

KORÇE
MAJLINDA JACO Rr. “s, Shkurti” L. “e re”
PJERIN PANO Rr. “Midhi Kostani” P. 2C/12
ZREZDA KACE Kallamas
TEUTA Bardhushi L. “8” Rr. “s. Kacidhja” Nr. 19/1
ILIR RRAPO L. 9 Rr. “1 Maj” P. 17/9
YLLI QELEMANI L. 14 Rr. “Partizani” P. 38
TRENDAFILE MEÇOLLARI Rr. “Ramadan Isaku” L. 17 Nr. 9
ALEKSANDER MILO Rr. “F. S. Noli” Nr. 4 L. 2
DORINA ARMATA Mbroje
JANI REXHOLLARI Plase
GRIGOR LAJKO L.11 Rr. “K. Gace” Nr. 3
BORILA MICO Rr. “Dh. Luarasi” Nr. 25 L. 12 
MAQO SIMONA Blloku Rinia P. 2 Shk. 2/12
NDERIM HOXHA Rr. “kico Drenova” P. 33 Sh. A/10
LLUMBI MADHI L. 12 Rr. “Veteranve” Nr. 52
ANDREA LULO Voskopojë
MARINELA BICOLLARI Merove, Pojan 
ALKETA CENKO Rr. “V. Eftimiu” L. 16 P. 38 
ERMAL SHEHI L. 9 Rr. “1 Maj” P. 13 A/17 
ELVIS KOTHERIA L. 12 Rr. “N. Dodona” Nr. 14
MANJIOLA GRAZHDANI Goricë e Madhe
PETRAQ BUXHAKU L. 4 RR “Nacionale” 
GENCI YMERLLI LIPO Rr. “Nacionale” 

MALIQ
ALKETA MBROCI Blloku Nr 1 Rr. “1 Maj”

LUSHNJE 
FATJON KORRESHI, SEFEDIN KORRESHI L. “ K. Qystri”
AGIM NAKO, MITER NAKO Budullime
SONILA TYRKU, AGIM TYRKU L. “L. Dhamo” P. 17

KUKES 
ALKETA QEMAL BRAHAJ L. 1 P. 18 
BILBIL OMURI DKSH Paresor 

VLORE 
SILVANA MEHMET TELAJ, Lagja “Pavarsia”, Rr. “Sadik Lotaj”
ALIDA DERVISH LUSHAJ, Kaninë

KAVAJE
XHEMILE MULKURTI, Prokuroria e Rrethit 

BALLSH
SAIMIR HETEM DERVISHAJ, Komuna Kute, Fshati Corrush
TEFTA LLANE METAJ, Lagja “16 Prilli”
PETRIT SAFET SHEHU, Lagja “5 Shkurti”

PATOS
SUVAROV HETEM KAPLLANI, Lagja “1 Maji”

DEVOLL
ERINDI ARBEN SPAHO, Pilur
MELSI BECOLLI, Bilisht, Vranisht
ARDIT KODRA, Bilisht, Arzë
MARTE MARK BORO, Bilisht, Poloskë

KUÇOVE 
JONUZ MYRTO DAJKO, Lagja “11 Janari”
ALTED STAVRI GJONI, Lagja “1 Maji”

DURRES
JUNILDA DINOLLARI, Lagja Nr.1 Rruga Taulantia, mbrapa Kirurgjisë
ARBEN SINANI, Lagja Nr.3 Rr, “Migjeni”, Pall “Arvi”
BLERINA MOLLA, Lagja 14, Shkozet
RITA GJERGJI, Lagja Nr.5 Rr, “M. Ulqinaku” Pall 779
PIRRO MATO, Lagja Nr.1 Rr.”Shëtitorja” Ap 112

SHKODER
KASTRIOT KRUJA, Lagja “Fahri Ramadani”, Rr Bashkimi.

SKRAPAR
ISILDA KOPRENCKA, Lagja “5 Shtatori”

PRRENJAS
ALBANA AGIM SULA, Lagja Nr. 7, Rruga e Kromit

LIBRAZHD
SHPRESA MAKSUT KOKOLI, Pall 76, Lagja Nr.2

RRROGOZHINE
ASTRIT KANAN KALEMAJ, Lagja Nr.1

BULQIZE
FADIL KETA, Lagja “Gjeologu”

ELBASAN
MIRANDA TABAKU, Lagja “Emin Matraxhiu”, Pall 64/2
MIRILDA BARDHOK PRENDI, Lagja “11 Nwntori”, Rruga “Ibrahim Dinci”, Pall 575
DALLANDYSHE DISHA, Lagja “5 maj”, Rruga “Vasil Kokoneshi” Nr.32
ARBEN XHAFA, Lagja “Luigj Gurakuqi”, Pall 73 H/B Ap11
HERTI IZETI, Lagja “Vullnetari”, Pall 648/2

----------


## abc_sat

Ju lutem nese keni mundesi ti publikoni edhe emrat e fitusve te Shqipetarve na Maqedonija ose te na tregoni ku ti gjejme.

Me respekt

----------


## gogenasa

pergjigjet e dyta te llotarisedv-2008

----------


## gogenasa

a kane dale pergjjgjet e dyta te llotarise DV - 2008 dhe ku mund ti gjej?

----------


## qafezezi

Intervistat per llotarin 2008 nuk jane bere akoma, keshtu qe asnjeri nuk eshte i sigurt.

----------

